# IUI Friends Part 26 *



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine C x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me !!!!

Hope your all ok ??

Well we have had our car just one week and we went to go to town today to grab a few bits and ended up getting rear ended by an ambulance on a 999 call.   

Michael was driving and luckily the seatbelts work   the ambulance guys were going as back up for another ambulance and they were more concerned that I was ok when they saw me hump my bump out the car.

Michael pulled over properly and everything,its just another car didnt-it just stopped dead in the road so the ambulance driver had no choice but to swerve and ram us.

Luckily there is not much damage to our car.What a day

Kelly x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

This is a flying visit to give a quick   to all the lovely IUI Friends.

Have a lovely day everyone

Love Rachel xxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What a scare Kelly, glad you are all ok x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Kelly - glad to hear you & the little ones are ok. Was Oli with you?
 to everyone else.
Today we told our sw that we would very much like to proceed with the little one and hopefully by the end of the week we will have a date for matching panel (they really want to move things that fast), we now have 2 photos and he's a little cutie


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all

Bunbun-fantastic news hun,bet you cant stop looking at the photos eh??!! dead happy for you hun. As for your question-yes Oli was with us in the car,he said "cor what was that banging noise?" bless him.He was fine though,we were on our way into a shopping centre and he said that some Millies cookies would make him feel better   little devil.

Candy-love the new pic of J

Rachel-hope your ok hun??

Love to all

kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ahoy the sailor has returned!!!   

Had a fab time on our cruise.. laughed for 3 days and had very little sleep.. (paid for that yesterday!!) 

Kelly.. ooh nasty accident.. how lucky were you all..bet the paramedics were panicking at the sight of you honey... so glad all was ok.. Lol at Oli and the millies cookies.. a boy after my own heart !!  

BunBun.. so glad things are working out for you... how old is your little man?? Bet you can't stop looking at the piccie... Looks like adoption is coming up triumps for you and Kj...  xxx

Erika.. yay the entertainment is back.... so pleased to see you posting again honey.. missed ya      enjoy your time with df before he jets off xx

KJ.. any more shopping ??  Look at you panicking about time... told you it would fly by   

Candy...ca n J get any cuter... that boy is gonna break some hearts... xxxx

Love to Looby, Rachel,Molly, VIL, Moomin, and everyone else...

All good here... getting a bit fat now.. hmm think that might be too much ice cream though... i'm addicted !! 

Love me


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello girls 

Hope everyone is ok & making the most of the lovely weather. Can't wait for the weekend it's no fun  being stuck in an office when it's so gorgeous outside. Lots planned for the weekend so bring it on.

VIL - What a shame about the plot of land  sounds like it's going to be sold for a ridiculous price though, let them fight it out. Bet it was nice to dream  for a while anyway. Hope all is well with you, Moosey & Bertie. 
BunBun - Oh it just gets better sweetheart    fab news that you've decided to proceed with the soon to be yours baby boy  Can't wait until we get to see a photo too, hope the matching panel date is soon, I'm excited never mind you!!
Starr - The cruise sounded like a great laugh I'm sure it's done you the world of good. Got any good stories for us?  Hope you've managed to catch up on some sleep you must be knackered. Have missed you too, it's nice to be back, things have just been & continue to be hectic my end. Still it keeps me out of mischief I s'pose  Ice cream, yum yum, there could be worse things to crave you know.
KJ - Just 2 weeks to go        
Kelly - Good to hear you're all ok, what a scare  
Holly - Big loves as always precious    
Rachel - Hope you had a very  & were spoilt something rotten. How's stimming going? Very well I hope    & when is your next scan? Everything crossed for you lovely, we are due some good tx news.
Sair - Hope all is well with you & your beautiful babies William  & Hannah 
Murtle - See missus  there is no mention of food & I'm here!! Hope you're ok & had a good weekend. Right, to the grub  ...............
Jess - Based on the fact that all of your letter "M" suggestions seemed to be chocolate, are you still on a choccie mission & filling your face?  Is that why you are not talking to us, your mouth is full or you are frightened you might have to share 

Hello & love to Molly  Shazia, Candy, Moomin, Perky & all not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Hope you are all ok and enjoying the sun.....................I just can't do any work when it is like this!

Kelly - I'm so sorry........I didn't notice your post about your accident when I posted the other day.  Must have been scary, but I hope they took good care of you.  Can't believe you are so close now to meeting your babies........so exciting!!!  

Bunbun - That is fantastic news.  I'm so pleased for you and that it is all happening so soon.

KJ - I've been spying on you (and Starr!) on the Bumps and babes thread and am so pleased and excited that you are so close to it all becoming a reality.

Starr - You too...........it's brilliant to hear that all is going so well.

Candy - Jacob is indeed looking supercute!  Hope all is going well with his little brother or sister.

Moomin - How are you and Megan?  Hope all is well down on the south coast.

Sair - belated congratulations on the arrival of William and Hannah.  I hope you are all getting used to family life!

I'm off to eat my tea now (got to eat lots of protein to help things along............IVF thread explains more, not that it is a big problem or anything)

 to Erica, Jilly, Holly, Jess, Julie, Molly, VIL, Perky, catwoman and anyone I have missed

love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey it's quiet on here now  have you all started the bank holiday without me? 
Just to wish you all a fab weekend, hope it brightens up a bit it's very dull here today. I've got a few parties to go to over the next few days so I'm looking forward to a few  in fact it's been a hard week or 2 so it will probably be more of a 

Love to all   & a little follie dance for the lovely Rachel.........
[fly]                    [/fly]

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me

Had a text from Sair the other morning . Hannah and William both are still in hospital,they both have bugs and were due to have lumbar punctures for tests.

Just wanted to update you all so we can send lots of warm fuzzy vibes their way

             ​
Kelly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all..

Gosh it's really gone quiet on here... hope everyone is ok??

Am starving so this will only be a quickie...  

Good Luck to Rachel... hope those follies are growing well xxxx

Erika still funny... Hope you're making the most of the time with DF... funny stories from the cruise.. hmm loads but i think they're the 'you had to be there' kind. Like my friend dancing in the glass lift going up and down to try and see the 70's street party... well we laughed     

Julie if you pop in      

Bunbun... bet you're still on cloud 9  xxx

To all you quiet ones... Jess, Molly, Jilly, Hollly and the rest ... hope you're all ok.. miss ya xxxx

All fine with me... got an app with the consultant on thurs to check all ok .

Love Starr xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning ladies 

Hope you are all ok,Julie and Holly hope things are good with you.

I'm up early today as we have Sunday magazine coming,they are doing a story on mine and dh and ds weight loss!
Will let you know how it goes.

Must dash catch up properly soon xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everybody peeps

Struthie-wow thats great about the magazine,keep us posted wont you    you have done so well o the weight loss,hats off to ya hun.

Starr-cor its cracking on with you hun,16 weeks!!! Good luck with your appointment hun.

Erica-hows you hun?? Any contact from Catwoman

Huge hugs and hellos to all you lovlies

All is well here just counting down the days and getting lots of little jobs finished

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all 

Struthie - be sure to tell us when you're in the sunday papers 

erika, sounded like you had a good bank hol planned, are you still recovering  bet you are making good use of every second before Df leaves..how long will he be away for?

rachel - hows thigs going with you, nice fat follies?

jess are you on hols now? cant remember where it was you were going  

hi to molly, holly and julie in case you're peeking in   

not long to go now to panel...its gone so quickly  still painting littlies room, hope to be finished by the end of the weekend..then will just have to sort out the rest of the upstairs cos its in an unbelievable mess, i have a sort of path to the pc and to my bed and thats all..its like mr.trebus's house here  (from life of grime if anyone remembers him, the old polish hoarding bloke)

mwahs to all

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Peeps

Yes if you do pop in ladies, do know that we think of you all often x

Struithie hope the paper interview went well  

Laughing at imaging your house Kim, but bet its so full of smiles   

Kelly your new photo is fab, not long now

Rachel   

Starr hope your appointment went well yesterday and put your mind at rest

Poor Sair, hope the littleones are home soon

Won't be long till the September meet the way time is flying, but yet the group is getting smaller .... KJ will we get to meet littlies , i know its maybe too early to tell/know how you will allbe feelinga nd how comfy she will be with mad peeps like us
Cx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

Yes it went well,took bloomin ages though!
They said they work six weeks in advance so will let you know when I know for sure.

Not long now Kim xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hopefully be bringing littlie, depending of course on how she's settled, she's used to being out and about lots so hoping she'll like our busy lifestyle... remind me what date we finalised, i have 2 in my diary!

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sunday 9th September 2007


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

It's in my diary to .... and it is my weekend off work


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Starr - hope everything went well with the scan.
Struthie - let us know when the interview is published.
Kelly - not long to go now. Have you finished all your jobs yet?
KJ - all the best for panel. 
Erika - hope you've recovered from the bank holiday weekend.
Sair -  how are Hannah & William? (Kelly have you heard anything?) 
Hello to Candy, Rachel, Moomin, Jess, Molly, Holly, Julie, VIL & anyone else not mentioned.
Things are progressing well & all dates seem set, just waiting for official confirmation now. Just doesn't seem real at the moment.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just dropping in to wish KJ lots and lots of good luck for panel next week. It sounds like its just a formality now but that doesn't stop you being nervous does it. It's another step closer to bringing her home       

BunBun - Keep pinching yourself, won't be long before you're bringing your little one home either. 

Struthie - can't wait to read about you in the Sunday mags. I nose at your blog from time to time - you've done so well and look fantastic. Just need you to move in with me to keep me on the straight and narrow   Good luck with the race for life.

Kelly - Fab new piccie - can't get over how huge you are   

Starr - Hope your feeling better...was it ice cream poisoning  

I'm supposed to be revising for an exam on Monday, but keep getting distracted  

Have a good weekend everyone

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello all........................

KJ - Ah exciting times  sounds like preparations for mini KJ's arrival are going really well. Only 4 days to panel, wishing you lots of    for Tuesday, I'm sure it's just a formality but like Murtle said that won't stop you worrying. Your dream of being a mummy is so close you can almost touch it  Loved the piccies of Dh's pressie, how fab & what a great surprise. DF will be based in Germany for the next 1½-2 years before his battalion move back to the UK  That's why I'm investigating the use of frozen  I've got a spare ice cube tray  
Kelly - Not long for you now  bet you're excited.  I haven't heard from Catwoman  in fact I'm worried as I've texted & sent a gift in the post & not heard anything from her. Hope everything is ok  
Starr - Hope your appt went well yesterday    I'm sure it did & hope you can relax a little more now. Are you sure it was your friend & not you dancing in the lift  
Sair -      for Hannah & William, hope they make a speedy recovery & are home with you soon.  to you too.
Candy - Blimey, you're 30 weeks  time really is cracking on isn't it. I'm debating the meet on the 9th  but will be in the minority with no pregnancy or children. Maybe I could borrow my nieces & nephew for the day  Love to you & J.
BunBun - Oooooh it's real lady, you'd better believe it. So pleased everything is going to plan, wishing you lots of    for 6th July. It will soon be here  
Rachel - Where have you gone?  I'm waiting for your news  
Holly/Julie/Molly -      to my special buddies, taking time out & enjoying it no doubt!
Struthie - Look forward to reading your article, you all deserve acknowledgement for doing so well  And believe me, you couldn't keep Murtle on the straight & narrow  she's way too naughty! 
Murtle -  now stop hanging around the threads in the hope that somebody will "chat" & go & do some revision for Monday 

Hello  to Jess, Shazia, Moomin, VIL & all not mentioned. Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Erica,  I'm going on my own to the meet. You can look after me if you want   Hoping to steal some cuddles for Katie and J. 

I don't know about the numbers dwindling Candy...there'll be an extra 1 from you, 2 from Kelly and Starr will count as one and a half, although I'm sure she's eating for a whole football team  

As you can probably tell, the revision isn't going too well today


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cheers Murtle but I think looking after my nephew & 2 nieces would be easier  Still, if you're naughty I could always take your treats away but if you soil yourself there is just  way I'm changing you! Cuddles from Katie & Jacob, liking the sound of that.
Love your calculation, don't forget that hopefully there will be another 2 from Sair, 1 from KJ & if we both carry on munching away we could take up another couple of spaces ourselves. This is my new gym workout  I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Girls


Just a quickie as I am supposed to have my feet up.

We had E/T this morning so I'm considering myself Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise  and trying to generally maintain that PMA!


I will catch up properly in the next couple of days but just wanted to   and tell Candy that me and my rounders bat are definitely coming to the meet  

have a lovely weekend

Love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Rachel - wow that happened while i wasnt looking  i'll join the PUPO cheering squad..actually like that slogan - a bit like pupa which of course is a butterfly in the making, so from now your ickle one shall be referred to by me as butterfly 

erika and murtle, if we hadnt been placed with littlie then i would have investigated bringing max with me so i think it would be a fab idea to bring along subs. ooh am feeling all excited about the meet now - had kinda forgotten about it with everything else going on 

thanks for your good wishes for next weeek, just found out we are first in on tues so some   at 10am would be lovely 

have good weekends everyone 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Erika and Murtle       to you both... i'm not that fat yet !!! both have really made me laugh this eve...    ok so by sept will be 1 and half, not aure how much running i'll be doing... might have to referee instead!!

No not ice cream poisoning either.. been really good this week and ignored the call from the local ice cream van... it is a worry though as he know's my name ( and Pete's!) and what we have!!  Mind you he's know for a couple of years so can't balme bubba for that !!

Rachel.. sounds a good idea  lots of pos vibes for you my girl    

So lovely to see it busy on here again.. missed my laughs xxx

Erika you HAVE to come to the meet.. have got to put a face to the comedian!!  
Murtle.. will be lovely to meet you too honey xx

KJ... ooooh nearly there!! xx

Appointment was a nightmare..Got there at 10 as instucted to be told app was for 9.15..... waited for over an hour, got called in and given someone elses results.. I had to point out that it was no my name on that file... then waited another 10 mins, then got told they'd lost my scan results that i'd given to my midwife at the docs surgey. Finally saw a doc but not the consultant as he was away.... got questioned like mad about the clexaine.. why do i take it?, Who prescribes it?, What was the reason for it  and on and on... Finally gave them the number of the Homerton and said phone them, they'll tell you. So off he went again, 10 mins later he was back telling me they thought that i should see the consultant!! Hmph that was what i thought the app was for. Have got to go back in 2 weeks when they should have a copy of my notes from the ivf clinic!! Hopefully we will see the top man then. The only good part was that we got to hear the heartbeat  nice and strong.... !!

Arghhhh the NHS eh!!

OK moan over... Love to all and enjoy your weekend!!

Love me xxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all!

I hope it is ok for me to post this here...I won't go into too many baby/birth details...just wanted to say a huge thank you to all my lovely friends for all your messages of congrats...sorry it has taken so long for me to get on here!!

Firstly, thanks so much Kelly hun for updating everyone for me and for setting up the thread on the Birth Announcements section for me...was half expecting to come on here today and hear that your bundles had decided to make an early arrival too!  Like I said to you though...May 21st is a fab day for a Birthday...all the best people are born then!  

Well we came home last Saturday after spending 2 and a half weeks in hospital!  Hannah and William had to have 2 weeks of antibiotics, poor things.  Because they were not delivered within 24 hours of my waters breaking and I had a high temp in labour, they went off to SCBU for tests as soon as they were born.  They had to have lumbar punctures which showed that William had the Group B Strep bug which can lead to meningitis (we were originally told that he actually had this...scared us to death) so because of this they both had the antibiotics.  They were with me for the whole time though, the only time they spent on SCBU was when they had to go up every 6 hours for their drugs.

I am recovering slowly from the C section...I had to have this because of 'failure to progress'!!  Luckily in hospital we had our own room...it was 5 days before I set foot outside it, and I didn't actually go outside for the whole time I was there!!!  Thought I might suffer from extreme agoraphobia by the time we came out!!!

Hannah and William are just beautiful...Kelly, you'll have to let me know how to post pics!!!!

Sorry I haven't had time to read very far back to hear all your news, so just a couple of personals...

kj - good luck for next week.  I have been thinking of you loads and wondering if you have your littlie with you yet.  Hopefully it won't be long now.

Rachel - glad to hear your et went well...I'm very impressed with the positive mental attitude...keep it up girl!!!  Keeping everything crossed for you...      

Candy - you haven't got long to go now...can't believe where time has flown...your latest pic of J is lovely.

Much love to Erica, Moomin, Struthie, Starr (really pleased to hear all is going really well hun), Murtle, Bunbun. Holly, Jess, Molly and everyone else....

Lots of love

Sarah, Hannah and William xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sair - so glad to hear from you, glad all is well with you and Hannah and William (love the names).  Looking forward to seeing some pictures.

How's DH?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah lovely to hear from you sair, glad to hear hannah and william are home where they belong  sounds like a bit of an ordeal but now you get on with being a family  

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Sair, wow not only did we get an update but personals too, where did you find the time  Lovely to hear from you nd to know that Hannah and William are back home, can't wait to meet them in September (no excuses !) can't wait to see piccies

Rachel, love your theory   

Starr, what a polarva !

Erica you must come maybe you and Jilly could come together ? feel free to bring anyone  Jacob isn't really very cuddly at the moment, but will do almost anything for a chocolate biscuit, like his mum   

Murtle, so glad we will finally get to meet you, very overdue  if you want me to source any accommodation near by let me know (Feel i already wrote this, but can't see it) or you are welcome to stay at ours, just can't promise a peaceful night.

Love to all Cx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

Just a quickie to say that Moosey, Bertie and I would love to come to Sept meet too.  I've just put it on the calendar.  Where is it BTW?!

Love VIL
xxx

PS  Murtle stop reading this - go and revise!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Will pm you VIL x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Sunday All

Sair.. aww how lovely to hear from you.. been thinking of you. Glad William and Hannah are on the mend and growing well... must have been so scary for you. Hope you can enjoy them now xxxx

Yay to VIL, Moosey and Bertie coming to the meet!!  OOh getting more excited now.. must control myself... long wait yet.. xx

Oh the sun's out.. might go and attempt to plant some bedding plants i bought last week. Since then the heavens have not stopped raining!!

Love to all xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey all

Just wanted to pop on really quickly and wish KJ huge amounts of luck for tomorrow (don't think I will manage to get on later and didn't want to miss sending you loads of luck). Looking forward to hearing the outcome.      

Sair so pleased to hear that your beautiful little bundles are now at home with you, not a very nice start for any of you. Bet they're gorgeous, well done!

Kelly - getting very excited for you, not long to go now. Will be looking out for your news. If don't manage to post again before hand loads of love and luck to you    . If Oli is anything like Toby he is going to LOVE being a big brother!

Erica is so lovely to come on here and read your posts you are like a little bright spark, always so cheerful, you're definately in the wrong job!    

Starr - gosh time is flying!! Sorry you had such a pooey drs visit you sounded so calm I would have been furious, but well done you as you have a very precious cargo on board and don't need the stress. Hope the next appt is alot more satisfying.

Lots of love to VIL, Moosey, Rachel, Candy, Moomin, Jess (  miss you ), Catwoman (ditto), Murtle and Bunbun (things looking great for you too   ).
Apologies if missed anybody can't think anymore   

Shazia xxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Where's the sun gone?    I thought I was going to spend the 2ww sat in the garden!

Hope you're all okay.  I just wanted to say a few things.............

KJ - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and sending lots of        your way.  Hope all the preparations for your little one's arrival are going well  

Starr -   to your doctor.  They don't really know what to make of anything that doesn't conform with their narrow minded idea of the norm do they?  I hope the consultant is more helpful.  But so glad that you were able to hear bubs' heartbeat.

Sair - Brilliant news that Hannah and William are now home with you.  I hope life as a twin mummy is everything you dreamed of - and not too crazy!

Kelly - Hope your okay.  Can't believe you are so close now.

Erica - Hope you are making the very most of DF and all he has to offer!  Have you got that ice cube tray out yet?  

Murtle -     for the exam.  Hope it went well.

 to Candy, Moomin, Catwoman, Shazia, Jess, BunBun, VIL, Struthie.

Holly, Molly and Julie - we miss you.  Hope you are all okay  

I'm off to Borders now - going to get some DVDS and CDs to keep me entertained.  I've got to work a couple of days this week, but otherwise am planning on putting my feet up!

Love to all

Rachel xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Just popping on to wish KJ & DH shed loads of love &     for the panel tomorrow - will send more vibes at 10am!

Can't wait to hear your news - so excited for you, this has been a v long journey!  So glad it's all going to be worth the wait.

          


Sair - so glad your twins are home - what a terrible scare for you, bet the C-section seemed the least of your worries!

Shazia - Lainey is soooo beautiful!  Sorry been awol - tons of work & not feeling too positive on the baby front at mo.

Rachel - good luck hun.    

Kelly - what a nightmare with the ambulance - must have terrified them when they saw that bump!!  Good luck for next week!!



Molly - how are you?  Not read your book yet, saving it for half term!

Struthie - wow! The incredible shrinking family!! Great pics in your blog - what a fox!  Which paper is it? Please let us know!

Candy - Jacob looks such an angel!  Bet he'll be a fab big brother.



Holly - how are you?  Not spoken to you for ages but thinking of you loads!

Julie - thanks for being a real "angel"!!

Erica - no, I am not stuffing myself with chocolate - I have in fact lost a stone & a half!!!  Get me!  I am afficted to Nairn's oatcakes - they taste like oaty cardboard - delicious!!!



On the fertility front I had a hysteroscopy 2 weeks ago to check out the quality of my womb & for "staligtights & staligmights" as my cons put it!!!

Apparently I have a "beautiful" womb!!!  Clearly my best feature!  Everything looked good for my cycle & my entrance to my tubes was clear, so that's not the reason for implantation failure.

It was good that everything was fine but it still doesn't explain why I don't get pregnant!   Got one pathetic little 3 cell embryo to use but I don't rate it's chances at defrosting.

Not sure what to do after that.  Possibly Russia for donor eggs or maybe we'll knock it all on the head.  Too soon to decide at the mo.

Anyway, nuff ranting from me, off to cook DH a delicious (!) supper.

Love to all!  Jilly where are you?  MUFC for the cup!!!!

Big Mwahs,
Jess xxxxxxx

Sorry if I get people muddled up, my brain is a bit fuzzier than normal!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Well its 1 week to go and I am officially pooping me pants,still doesnt feel real but I suppose it will when I have got two little bundles to gaze at.

Kj-cant tell you how much I have been thinking of you lately,can feel how happy and excited you are in your posts,wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow hun,cant wait for you to finally get what you very much deserve.

Jess-fab news that you have a grade a womb   Can totally understand why you feel annoyed at not getting pg though,so frustrating as there are no definate answers.Really hope your last little embie does the trick whenever you decide to go ahead.thinking of you as always hun.

Starr-what a pants day you had hun. rubbish doctor    so glad you got to hear your precious bubbas heartbeat  

Shazia-aaawww love the pic of Lainey,hows motherhood treating you  thanks for the good luck wishes hun  Oli is dead excited and I cant wait for him to meet his little brother and sister.

Rachel-hope your resting up with some dvd's! wishingyou all the luck in the world for this 2ww hun              

Sair-so glad you are finally home with Hannah and William after everything thats happened.Enjoy every minute of being a mummy.As for the pics I am pants at explaining stuff.The easiest thing to do would be to go on the technical support thread and ask if you can email a moderator your pics and they may o it for you,I know someone else has done this before.

Erica-mmmmmm I am worried about Catwoman too,even though before the babies she sometimes didnt post for a long while,will just have to keep an eye out on here for her. Hope your ok chuck??!!

Murtle-hope your exam went well today chuck.Great news that your coming to the meet   

Right I must go and do something usefull,me thinks eating a mars ice cream qualifies

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol jess at your womb being your best feature  have you been on hols yet?
thanks for your good wishes guys  dh is cr*pping his pants but i feel fine, just know its all going to be ok 
piccies of littlies room (not quite finished) in my gallery

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Have said it on the bumps thread, but it's so good i'll say it again....

Wishing you all the luck in the world tommorow Kim and DH!!!! Its going to be one of the best days of your lives... No one deserves it more!!! xxx     

Tommorow is the start of the rest of your lives as a 'forever family'

Loads and loads of love xxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all...

Jess lovely to 'see' you !! Glad you've got a beautiful womb!!  Hope you manage to come to some decisions soon xxx

Kelly... ooh 1 week to go, How exciting... hmm mars ice cream sounds good!!

Shazia.. aww Lainey is beautiful... Glad Toby is enjoying his baby sister xxx

Rachel  which dvd's did you go for.. watched The devil wears Prada last night.. really good but v different to the book !! 

Well the plants are still in the pots.. got all the stuff outside and the heavens opened on me again!!  At this rate they'll have all drowned b4 i can plant them !!  

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i'm having the same problem starr - bought the plants on bank hol mon and they're still sitting waiting..better get some sun soon cos its dh's party on sat and i want the garden to look nice!
thanks for your lovely words 

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

A quick trip in to say a massive:

GOOD LUCK TODAY KJ!!!  

Loads and loads of love
H xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

KJ, 

Wishing you and your DH all the best wishes in the world today. You have done all the work needed up to know, no point stressing - I am sure this is meant to be. Loads of luck and moving on to intros very soon

take care
M x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well in less than 3hours KJ ........................

*Good Luck KJ & Mr KJ*

Now I never do fancy writing, not that this is fancy, but its rare 

/waves to Holly hope you are ok

Although the garden/allotment needed some rain, I am with you guys on needing some dry weather to get out and do stuff.

Kelly counting down the days, Jess glad all looks ok and thanks for your lovely words about Jacob x

Rachel  

Cx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85] Good luck to KJ, DH and Littlie. Thinking of you all. xxx    [/move]

Love from VIL, Moosey and Bertie
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

[fly]Good luck Mr and Mrs KJ![/fly]


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Can tell it's a special day...Candy did fancy writing 

*GOOD LUCK TODAY KJ!!!*

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK TODAY KJ & DH
NOT LONG NOW & YOUR DREAM WILL BECOME REALITY*​
     

Back later to catch up with everyone else 

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Thinking of you both KJ & DH! I'm SO excited for you... it's been a rocky road, but you're almost at the   now!
Good luck!
Molly


 to everyone. Sorry been awol, just needing a break. Special   to Kelly.....how long?  ...and Rachel  - loads of     - it's all looking so good this time!  ... and Starr - glad all's well with you and bubs. 

Loads of love to Holly, Erica, Julie (if you look in  ), Candy, Jess, Sair, Moomin, VIL & Moosey, Jilly, Murtle, Lily, Misky, Struthie, Catwoman, Bunbun, Shazia and anyone I have rudely missed....
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Mr and Mrs KJ

Good luck for today, thinking of you both loads​
               ​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YEEHAH its a unanimous *YES!!! *
cant believe its really true  the foster mum was there so it was brilliant to catch up with her and she gave us a whole heap of recent photos which i just cant stop looking at over and over. the panel were all really nice and very reassuring about an issue which has been bubbling away in the background - a birth family friend who has littlies older sibling and would very much like littlie too...she's been getting legal advice and seems quite intent on pursuing it all. however it seems that thay all agree there's little she can actually do and the quicker we get her home the less likely it is that they'll be able to move her. none of it is really in littlies best interest.
SO, keeping that all firmly in the back of our minds and trying not to worry about it, we are OVER THE MOON!!! just cant believe its real. its only a week tomorrow till we see her again    foster mum kept saying what a wonderful little charcter she is and the loveliest child they've fostered and how we're just gonna love having her 
my mums just popped over with the curtains she's made and thankfully they NOTHING like the ones i dreamt about last night - which had farm animals intermingled with thomas the bl00dy tank engine  i thought i wasnt stressed but clearly my dreams have given me away 
thank you all for your wonderful messages of support. love you guys as always  

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

Congratulations KJ and DH!!!!!!!!!!! 

                              

I'm so happy for you. It's well deserved! Congratulations Mummy!!!!!

Loads of love to you, DH and very, very soon to DD!

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done KJ and DH,now go and celebrate xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yippee Congratulations you are now both parents  ​


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

WELL DONE KJ AND DH. YOU SO DESERVE THIS AFTER ALL THE HARD WORK YOU HAVE DONE. YOU WILL MAKE DD A VERY HAPPY LITTLIE!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

KJ

So happy for you and Dh and for Littlie who is going to have the best home ever (even if it comes with some crazy curtains!!)

                


Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Kim, I'm crying bucket loads!!!!!!!!  

What brilliant news!!  What an amazing result!!  You're going to be a fab set of parents (hey, & no stretch marks or slack vag muscles either!!!   )

Can't wait to see some pics of the 3 of you together!

& So glad the curtains are ok!

Lots of love,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL Oh Jess you do crack me up!

The magazine is news of the world magazine,so high class reading material


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay to Littlies new family!!!

I'm so happy for you all. What lovely things for the foster mum to say too... Glad the other issue is resolved... 

When do intro's start?? Next Tues is it?? Enjoy dh's party... last wild night for you my girl!!

Sending you loads of mwah's   

Love me xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*YEEHAH!!!*

Wonderful news KJ. Littlie is a very lucky girl to have you for a mummy.

It's been a difficult journey for you but one you've travelled with a lot of courage and dignity. Your new life is just around the corner and I hope, actually I know, you will enjoy every single second of it.

Have a great night celebrating DH birthday!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Hiya girls, just wanted to pop on to say

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS KJ AND DH[/fly]

I'd been quietly watching and waiting for the wonderful news!!

JessP - stretch marks and slack vag, eh? How very dare you!!   

Kelly - Not long now girl - I'll be thinking of you, just think no more SPD soon, or carrying that massive bump around - just two beautiful little babies  I'll be watching for news....

Big Love to the rest of you and lots of   

Krysia xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]HUGE CONGRATS KJ
YOUR GONNA BE A MUMMY[/fly]

Fanbloomintastic news hun !!! Over the flippin moon for you both !!!! At last your dreams have come true.

Hope everyone else is ok??

Krysia-thanks for the good luck wishes hun.Hope your ok 

Kelly x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Mummy and Daddy KJ!!! 

Huge congratulations, am completely overjoyed for you both. Hope you have a lovely party for DH in the weekend and wishing you lots of love and energy for intros. 

Take care and do somehing special for the two of you to mark the occasion. 

M x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah thanks to each and every one of you for being so happy for me, you're all more special than words can express   

well i think we're slowly floating back down to earth  - last day at work for us both today - dh is going to be off for 5 WEEKS!! he just phoned me to say that he's arrived in the office to find his desk and ceiling above it covered in 40th balloons and decorations!
I'm off for a dog walk with my old friends from Caleb's classes this morning, and then my last 4 hours with the heffalump, then dh is taking me out somewhere for a surprise this evening - no idea where all i know is we'll be eating!

hoping the weather cheers up for his party on sat  and for the rest of the weekend too,and for tues which is my birthday and when i have booked us to do one of those adventure trails high up in the trees, dh doesnt know we're doing that 

littlies foster mum has been fab, emailing photos of her for us, yesterday they'd been to pizza express so we got pics of her there playing with her spoon and being cute...i so wish i could share all these pics with you all  we've a big planning meeting on wed and will start intros the same day and they are saying the weekend of 1/2/3 to bring her home for good    now panicking slightly as upstairs is still resembling mr trebus's house 

right better get my wellies on
mwahs to all

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hope the sun shines on DH's party but hey, who cares - you've got THE best present EVER!!!  

Creaky - great to hear from you - I'm sure you don't have any medical "issues"!!!  Your babies look sooo beautiful!

Hi to everyone else!

Might not be able to pop on again to wish Kelly good luck so doing it now!

Got a major interview on Monday at 2.30pm - they rang me yesterday to tell me! I might have blown it cos all I could say when they apologised for the short notice was "Oh my God what am I going to wear?"!! The woman on other end of phone found it v amusing!!

It's a one year secondment as a Literacy Consultant - I doubt v much I'll get it but hey, worth a laugh!
Got a poxy 10 min presentation to prepare & an hour's interview.

That would be enough in itself but we got the dreaded Ofsted inspection phone call today & they're coming to us on Tuesday!!!!

Great - our Year 6s are off on their week away (usually the Head goes too but he's now staying).  I'm the Literacy Leader in our school so I'll have to be grilled by them.

What a pain! It's our school ball on Friday night & I was hoping to have a v large skinful! Also Cup Final on Sat & I've invited mum & dad round to watch it - just as well we didn't get tickets!!!!

Anyway, must go, still got work to do!

Hope everyone else has a great weekend!  Struthie, can't wait to see you in the NoW - are you just wearing a thong with some carefully placed beer mats? !! No, I didn't think so!!
Pics of you on your blog look fab!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Peeps

Still smiling Kim, hope the party goes well and the sun shines and 5weeks off, wow, what a fab start x

Jess, good luck on monday with that interview, keeping everything crossed .. let us know what you wear  

Jilly thanks for asking after me, I am good thanks   

Creaky your two look so cute, hope you are keeping ok 

Ok have run out of time, picking up a friend shortly ttfn xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon me lovlies

Well we have been to the hospital this morning to sign all the consent forms,do blood tests etc. The lovely nurse said " you ok today hun?" and that was it I was gone     think it has finally dawned on me how nervous I am,just want this weekend to hurry up and to get the c section done with.

We have got to be at hospital for 8 monday morning and I am really hoping I dont have to wait long before its my turn  

Thanks you all so much for your good luck wishes,there is no way I would have got through any of this without all your support.      

I am just gonna blob around with Oli tommorrow and then on Sunday my sis is cooking a lovley roast dinner for us so I will be spending time there and at my mums to try and keep my mind busy.

Kj-posted on the other thread hun,what a lovely suprise.

Struthie-are you in the mag this weekend??

Jess-loads of luck for your interview hun.

Loads of love to all you other lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

No Kelly they said it will be six weeks and that was a week ago.

Good luck with next week,I had a c section and its honestly no that bad!

Night all xxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

just pooped on, that should say popped!!  to see and wish kelly big buckets loads of luck for monday.  it's come around so quickly for me, let alone you!!!  you will be fine lovely.  keep you eyes on that prize as the others would say.

kj and dh - huge love and hugs to you on getting your prize!!  you can so 'feel' your excitement in your posts, bless you both.  enjoy your party.  hope dh loves the pressie.

jess - you are going to be soooooooooooo busy by the sound of things.  good luck with the interview, you'll knock em drop in whatever you decide to wear.  as for the stretch marks and slack vag, unfortunately i have to agree!!!   

sorry not been on much, busy busy busy busy with work, harvey and wedding preps which seem to take up all my time now thats it's only 2 weeks away.  i do read on a regular basis, just don't post that often.  i haven't lost the 3 stone i hoped for!!  but the dress is a super dress and does me wonders in all the right places, just as long as nobody just looks from the side!!

anyway, love to all you lovelies, esp julie and holly if you happen to pop on.
special love to kelly, hope you don't have to wait to long for jammy and dodger on monday, even if you do, it'll so be worth the wait.
crxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all  

Just a quickie while all is peaceful!!  Wanted to catch up on kj's news...    Congratulations mummy...I am so, so pleased for you.  How old is littlie? (Sorry, I know you've said before...I can't remember!)  Hope these next couple of weeks whizz by for you so your little girl will soon be home with you.

Kelly - Wishing you all the love and luck in the world hun for Monday...everything will be fine.  It really will be over before you know it...my c-section didn't seem to last as long as it actually did.  Everyone in the operating theatre will be so lovely and reassuring and as soon as you meet Lily and Harry (those are your names aren't they...my brain cells are seriously disappearing!!!) you will be on cloud nine!  Thanks for tip on posting pics...I may see if Jason can do it first...he's much better than me at things like that!  Need to update my ticker too!

Jess - OMG....not Ofsted...poor you hun.  It doesn't seem that long ago that you had an Ofsted...must be the dodgy brain cells again!  Hope everything goes well...bet the Year 6 teacher can't believe their luck!!!

Rachel - hope all is going well on your 2ww..have been thinking of you and sending lots of      your way.  When is your test date?  Again sorry...I'm sure you've written it already!

Moomin - Hi, hope you Richard and Megan are well.  Megan's latest pic is so cute...don't they grow up so quickly!  Jason is good...thanks for asking.  He's such a fab dad..though not too keen on pooey nappies!!!

Much love to everyone I haven't mentioned.    

All is good here, Hannah and William have again put on loads of weight this week and are doing well.  I've had my mum here this week during the day to help out...next week will be the real challenge when I'm all on my own.

We still haven't managed to get out of the house!  I'm getting a bit worried cos I need to start building my strength back up after weeks of doing very little!  It has been ages since I have walked any distance.  Hopefully this crap weather will improve soon!  It's my Birthday on Monday and I have told Jason that I am expecting double presents this year so maybe a little shopping trip will be on the cards over the weekend!!!

Anyway...take care all...loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Just a quickie to say


Kelly - Thinking of you and sending loads and loads of          for tomorrow.  Can't believe you are so close to meeting Harry and Lilly.

Sair - Happy Birthday for tomorrow    

Hello to everyoen else.

Not much to report here ........just going slowly mad as don't test until Friday!

Love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just wanted to say Good Luck for tommorow to Kelly, Michael and Oli... will be thinking of you and am looking forward to getting home from work tommorow and logging onto some fab news!!!    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sair... Glad you are all doing ok... lovely to hear from you.. enjot your birthday tommorow... 1st as a Mummy xxx oh same day as Kelly's twins,, xxx

Rachel.. not long now honey.. keep    

Jess hope the interview went well xx

Love to all.. am shattered have finally managed to get out in the garden today

see ya xxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Kelly best of luck for tomorrow sweetie, sure all will go beautifully.     

Shazia xxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Kelly best of luck for today. Not long to go now. 
Sair -  & hope it's double delight for you. Glad to hear that Hannah & William are gaining weight. All the best for this week.
KJ - many congratulations on matching panel. So very happy for you. 
Jess - good luck for the interview.
 to everyone else.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAIR*  

have a lovely day

kj xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sair

Happy Birthday

Hope you have a lovely day with

your little family

Love Moomin and Co

xxxx​


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Kelly xxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

just to wish kelly and dh all the best in the world for the special day you meet your 2 little ones.
love to you all.
crxxxxx

ps happy birthday sair xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly's news this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96357.msg1351029#msg1351029


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

YAHOO! Congratulations Kelly, Michael & Oli on the safe arrival of Lily and Harry!
Look forward to seeing piccies when you are able!
                              

Also, Happy Birthday Sair -  Hope you have a lovely day.

Rachel -       

Jess - hope the interview went well! 

KJ - really glad things are going so well with the foster mum - she sounds like an absolute STAR!  Bet you are enjoying your time off with DH. When do you see littlie again? You are going to have the BEST birthday ever tomorrow... 

Love to Erica, Starr, Candy and all....
Molly
x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

[fly]
Welcome to the world Lily and Harry[/fly]

Huge congratulations to Kelly and Michael. Fantastic news and I hope you recover from the c-section quickly Kelly.

Lots of love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Yay Kelly and Michael....*

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Harry and Lilly

Great weights, you've done so well honey..

Enjoy them, hope Oli enjoys being a big brother!!

Love Me xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Sair..

Enjoy your 1st as a mummy !!! xxxxx

Love me xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to the world Lily and Harry   

Congratulations Kelly, Michael & Oli on the safe arrival of your beautiful twins

What fabulous weights, you really have done us all proud x

--

Happy Birthday Sair, hope you have a brilliant day mummy !


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry Sair - happy birthday xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday to Sair!

HUGE congratualtions to Kelly & Michael (& Oli!!) on the birth of Lilly & Harry - love the names - my nephew is Harry & he's a real tinker!!

Didn't get the job I went for but they've asked me to be a "Lead Practioner for Literacy", which is a huge compliment & told me I must apply for the next vacancy as a Lit Consultant.  I think they had already lined someone up for this job - no great surprise really.

Got Ofsted tomorrow & I'm behind with marking so a mega late night to catch up!!

KJ - is it your birthday too?  Have a great day!

Love to everyone else, especially Molly, Holly, Jilly,Julie, Erica & all the other lovelies!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Wonderful news Kelly    Hope you all continue to be well and happy    Congratulations to you all!!

Sair -  Happy Birthday hunny!  Hope  you managed to get in some bubbles for you and you are all doing ok now  

KJ - big big  for your happy day too and many many more ahead 

Hello's and waves to all you gorgeous girls!

xx's
H


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Wonderful news Kelly, well done you.

Hope you recover very quickly and get to spend some very special time with your 3 angels.

     

Shazia xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Congratulations Kelly & Michael on the birth of your twins
  Harry &  
  Lilly   
You must be totally blissed out.

Erica.xx​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly -   hope you are making the most of your time out lovely.
Candy - So you'll do anything for a chocolate biscuit  bet DH has got shares in McVites  And what's with the fancy writing?
Rachel - Loving the "Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise" &  you are!!!! Everything is crossed for you precious       you must only have a few days left now?
CR - Good luck for your wedding in 2 weeks time, hope everything is just perfect for you. Here's a little hen night gift for you  
Holly -      
KJ - Yes I've got my subs on the bench for the meet, it just depends if DF comes home that weekend  Bet you can't sleep tonight, you see littlie again tomorrow don't you  It's so great to hear you so happy & excited in your posts & it's so very much deserved. Her foster mom sounds great & I can't wait for you to be able to share your piccies.
Sair - Belated birthday greetings precious  hope you had a lovely day with lots of pressies. Did you  when you got a card to mummy? Enjoy your week with your mom.
Shazia - I just want to munch Lainey when I look at that photo  she is absolutely gorgeous. Bright spark? Thanks for the compliment, I don't always feel that way but try very hard to keep my posts cheery.
Jess - Ooooh Mrs Lovely Womb, best feature eh? Have you ever thought of turning yourself inside out  Loved the slack vag muscles comment you daft s*d it gave me a good giggle. Well done you on loosing 1½ stone   that's fantastic, there can't be much of you left, well except for a lovely womb obviously!! Have missed you but understand you needing timeout. Sorry you didn't get the job yesterday but it sounds like it went really well & all sounds very promising for the future   
Starr - Are you still keeping the ice cream man in a job  Comedian? Moi?  I'm hoping to make the open day, it would be lovely to meet you all properly, well at least I think so 
Struthie - Looking forward to your article & any tips  
Murtle - Hope your exam went well on Monday     you're a bit quiet aren't you? Hope everything is ok with you  
Jilly -    

Hello  VIL, Moomin, BunBun, & anyone I've forgotten.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Photos of Kelly's twins are now on her birth thread ..... this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96357.msg1354412;topicseen#msg1354412


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right I'll just talk to myself then shall I  Is there some sort of party that I don't know about  
Just wanted to send Rachel lots of                  for testing today & to wish you all a fab bank holiday weekend.
"See" you all next week.

Erica.xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - I am here, well inbetween playing in the garden


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HaHa! Norma Nomates! Time to change your deodrant matey! How about some breath freshener!! I've been on hilibobs in Devon where the sun shone for me every day (nearly) and the clotted cream tastes ever so good. Just had to have a clotted cream ice-cream for Starr, then I thought of you and had another  

Moomin - Love the new picture of Megan, she just keeps getting cuter! 

 Sair. Hope you had a fab day.

Struthie - Just to let you know that your online sponsor form is now working. Good luck with your race.   You've done so brilliant with your weight loss...Can't wait to read all about you in the papers!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you Murtle so much you are very kind,I have about £60 in sponsorship now,going to take form to work tomorrow,and as I work for ther sponsor I will get my manager to get his cash out!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Did someone mention Ice cream >>>>>>  Hmm esp clotted cream ones..

Murtle gald you gad a lovely time in Devon... i love it there.. my friend ad goddaughter live near Exeter so i visit a lot..  did you bring me some ice cream back 

Erika you're not norma-no-mates... we're here just a bit quiet!!! Think all a bit stunned by KJ's news..  Hope you're doing ok now DF has gone xxxxxx

Moomin...Megan is sooo cute and sooo big now.. xx

Struthie.. look at you.. newspaper article and  running ... let us know where we can sponser you xxx

Love to all the quiet ones... all fine with me...just hacked off that yet again on a bank holiday is pi$$ing down with rain!! Not good, esp since i had the whole weekend off!!  Went to Oxford St in london yesterday... big tip.. never go on a saturday. It was mayhem. So busy and full of tourists... every other person i heard was speaking a diff language/accent. Great for the city.. not so good for shopping !!   Got a few bits, went on the new Primark.. the queues must have been an hour long at least so walked back out again.. think i might try again one day in the week!!

Happy Sunday All

Love Me xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Its here Starr xxx

http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/ruthandlisa

/links


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Rachel-so sorry about your bfn hun,just read your news on the other thread  

Kj-thinking of you sweetie    have replied on bumps thread hun.

Thankyou all so much for the lovely congrats messages.We are so in love with our new bundles its untrue.I never want them to grow up. I want more already,dont tell Michael that though  

So far we are managing ok by sharing the feeding etc,Michael is trying to keep on top of all the house work cos I am still abit sore where my scar is.

Lilly and Harry have their own little personalities that are showing more each day.Lilly wants all the attention and there is Harry (so little) sitting waiting patiently.I could just eat them up   

Oli is loving being a big brother and is helping with feeding but hates stinky nappies .Been abit mad with visitors but its starting to calm a little now.

Just wanted to say a big general HELLO and I will try to keep up with you all HONEST

I also want to say I could not have got this far without the fantastc love and support of every single one of you and the one thing I want is for all of your dreams of being a mummy to come true.

Your all so very special  

Kelly x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Kelly - They sound so fantastic and you sound so happy!  I was wondering how you were getting on and it is great to hear from you.  I'm with Oli on the stinky nappies though - I know it is shocking buit I have got to 37 without ever having to change one!!

Keep in touch and let us know how you are all getting on  

lots of love Rachel xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just to let you all know that we're in Sunday the news of the world magazine this Sunday,god I hope it looks ok!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie - I'm sure you will look great, looking forward to reading it  
Kelly - The twins are beautiful  
Starr - Hope the weather is better this weekend, blimey how much  have we had this week. Hope your next shopping is easier & remember DON'T go on a Saturday you're asking for trouble  I think you are right about everyone being quiet, KJ's news has been such a shock. Can't be long until your next scan now?     
Rachel - Have posted on the IVF thread sweetheart    thinking of you. 
Murtle - Norma Bl**dy No Mates indeed    Thanks for having an ice-cream for me, I'm really fed up this week so you couldn't throw in a few flakes for me could you? And sauce & sprinkles obviously 

Big loves to all   & have a great weekend.

Erica.xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening All

Just a quickie as had a very busy day with lot's of nephews and nices at a farm near us!!

Struthie.. will look out for you looking very trim and glamorous!!

Erika... I think it's 'got' us all xx  Scan is thursday next week!!  

Murtle.. me too for ice cream  mmmmmmmmmm

Love to all 

Love me xxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all  

Can't believe it's nearly 2 weeks since I last got chance to come on here...the days are flying by.  Thank you for your Happy Birthday messages...yes I did cry at my Mummy Birthday cards...Jason had put really sweet messages in them.  We are all doing well...can't believe Hannah and William are six weeks old tomorrow.  I must get around to changing my ticker...42 weeks pregnant makes your eyes water!!  

Kelly - I am so glad you are all doing well...Harry and Lilly are just gorgeous.  In your pics, Harry looks quite like William!!!  Hope your scar is healing well and you are not feeling too exhausted.

Rachel - I'm so sorry to hear your news... ...thinking of you.

Starr - hi, how's you and bump?  Wishing you loads of luck for your scan next week...will you find out which flavour you are having?

Moomin - hi, hope you are all ok.  Your latest pic of Megan is gorgeous.

Struthie - get you, oh famous one!!!  I'm sure you'll be looking fab!

Erica - hiya matey...how's you?

Jess - hope the dreaded Ofsted went ok and you have had a good half term holiday.

Much love to Candy, kj, Holly, Molly, Bunbun, cr, Shazia , Murtle and everyone else...   

Take care all...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Have had a sneak preview,oh my god I have been seriously mis-quoted


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just to let you all know that anytime now, struthie will be taking over as moderator for the IUI girls along with Louby, they were not taking on any new mods so I was unable to see if any of you were interested, please welcome Struthie on board Cx

Sair ..... must read your post when I get back home x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just passing!

Hope everyone's well - Kelly your twins look adorable!

Just on here putting off doing my planning - which I've had the whole of half term to do but have left it til the last day!

Has anyone heard from the gorgeous Holly recently?  I keep missing her! Will have to re-trace the steps on these threads!

I haven't felt much like posting recently - mainly because I feel pretty worn down by all our failed attempts to get pregnant - so far we've spent about £16k and absolutely nothing has even implanted!  I guess this happens to thousands of other people but when you hit your 40s you do realise that the chance of a miracle is now v v slim.

Anyway, next stop is our one and only tiny 3 cell frosty - I shall be amazed if it defrosts successfully but we have to give it a go.

I'm aiming to do this without drugs but after my hysteroscopy my last cycle was 3 days late & I need my cycle to be perfect so I'll probably have to wait til July now.

That's another thing I hate - I've ended up wishing my life away by always wanting the next round of treatment to whizz round!  I'm sure that one day I'll wake up in a Romanian clinic at the age of 65 with triplets!!!  

Anyway, enough moaning!

Erica how are you? Where is DF at the moment?  Thinking of you hun!

Jilly - what are you up to?

Struthie - gutted, missed your article - can I find it online anywhere?

KJ - thinking of you - will send PM

Julie - hope you're having a huge bevvy for me on holiday!

Molly - still not read your book - what am I like?  Will try & get stuck in over the next few weeks!  Hope you're well!  Won shed loads on the races recently? 

Sair - hope you're having a lovely time!  Our Ofsted went really well - still waiting for the full report but feedback so far "A good school with some outstanding features"  - probably meaning my beautiful womb!!!!!!!  

Love to everyone else!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Here you go Jess xxx

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/smile/0306_fat.shtml

/links


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Struthie - you all look absolutely fabulous in the paper. You've all done tremendously well on the weight loss. Loved the bit about jogging passed the takeaways   And how the hell do you walk in those killer heels!!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Candy said:


> Just to let you all know that anytime now, struthie will be taking over as moderator for the IUI girls along with Louby, they were not taking on any new mods so I was unable to see if any of you were interested, please welcome Struthie on board Cx


Is this a temporary thing or are you leaving us for good?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Murtle what did I tell you some time ago   that still stands, just can't commit to logging on each and everyday throughout the day anymore C x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Candy Hun, Tried to PM you but your inbox is full, Hope you see this message, I'll try again tomorrow 

Love
Nicky x x x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Murtle - I didn't walk in them just stood in them,that was hard enough,I'm a jeans and trainers girl!
The photos were taken in my house,so I just stood on the backdrop and had photos done then took them off as soon as photos were done


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess, I don't think Holly is really posting now as shes having time out, so maybe best to pm

Can understand why you haven't felt like posting, think most of our "old timers" no offense intended are talking time out too, will keep everything crossed for your remaining frostie snow babe    

Sair any more piccies

Cx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I remember Candy    Thank you  

Big thank you for looking after us for the last few years. I really appreciate you watching over us. Special thanks for keeping naughty Erica in check...I hope Struthie knows what she's letting herself in for


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Butting in here for Candy - noticed that Struthie had replaced your name on the mods this morning.  A huge thanks to you for all the mod work you have done, it is really appreciated.  Still want to see you posting though!!
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie
 on becoming our mod, please don't take any notice of Murtle I am NOT naughty  in fact I'm a pussy cat  DF will tell you I even purrrrrrrrr when I'm stroked in the right place  
Great article by the way, you must all feel very proud of yourselves & quite rightly so, it's a wonderful achievement. Good luck keeping the others in order 

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle - Right now I've earned some brownie points with Struthie  you can have some  & a good  too for trying to get me into trouble. When have I ever been naughty  
Starr - Oh wow, 20 weeks this week  Bet you can't wait for Thursday hun       Will you be sharing your new scan piccie with us? Good to hear that all is well with you.
Sair - Ah lovely to see you posting but where on earth do you find the time  Can't believe the twins are 6 weeks old already I bet they are totally scrummy  Will you be sharing some piccies with us too, spot Mrs Broody Pants by the way  It must have been the best feeling in the world to have mummy birthday cards from Hannah & William  I'm not too bad thanks mate, just trying to adjust & get a new routine going. Very frustrated at not being able to make plans  about anything but hey things can only get better  
Candy - Whoppeeeeeeee  I'm obviously NOT an "old timer" as I'm still here!! They've all gone AWOL, your words.  for looking after us & don't leave us for good  I appreciate how busy you are going to be but we still want to know how you are doing.
Jess - What is it that you're passing  Whatever it is I hope it doesn't hurt too much  Nice to have you "back" but totally understand the worn out, wishing life away, 40's scenario  Don't worry too much about the Romanian hospital at 65 with triplets because I'll more than likely be in the next bed  DF is in Germany now & for the next 1-2 years so I'm on  rations & if getting a BFP wasn't difficult enough living in different countries makes it impossible!! Filled an ice cube try before he left & bought a turkey baster from Asda, needs must & all that & of course there's always TNT  Just remember that if you pop round for a drink don't ask for ice  Lots of      for your frosty & tx in July hun, it only takes one, remember that & you have no reason not to believe that that is the one 

Big loves to everyone else    except Murtle who can have another  for picking on me.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies

We need to start confirming things up for the september meet, Starr did we ever get round to arranging a  mini one b4 to discuss it 

Molly if you look in, hope you and the real molly are ok, think of you often xx You two Julie miss your posts

Erica, I think you could be verging on an old timer, but I reckon Murtle has that Title   thanks for your kind words

Thanks Minkey  

Ok nothing else to catch up on I don't think, Erica where is Jilly ?

Cx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

OLD TIMER!!!   Not sure if that's a good thing or not   Less of the old if you please Candy  

You might have been sucking up to our new mod, Erica, but I'm already her favourite iui lady. Struthie and I are bestest buddies in the whole wide world, so there   but if you sponsor her more than I did, you might become favourite  

 to the lovely KJ. Hopeyou're holding up sweetie.

Sorry for not keeping up....so much going on...will try harder after next week. I have my sister's hen weekend this weekend so should have loads to tell you next week.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Murtle and Erica you make me laugh!

Its not as if I'm new,I know who the naughty one is


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Looking forward to the gossip Murtle, hope you have a good time Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - was thinking about the September meet last night thinking have I missed any posts about it


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle -               I too am doing the Race for Life on 22nd July in fact I think it will be more of a wobble than a race!! There are 15 of us & we are going to dress up but haven't decided as what yet. Maybe I could go as an OAP, can I borrow your zimmer frame  
Candy - Can you please remind me when & where the meet is, I feel like giving Murtle a bit of  for real!! Jilly is good, well except for her head  & is just taking time out like our lovelies Holly & Julie. Love to you J & bump 
Struthie - Of course you know who the naughty one is, you're a very intelligent lady  Loved your article by the way, read it again last night. Was just wondering if your new improved sex life  is in any way connected to your sons trampoline  

Happy Tuesday all.

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Erica - I nearly chocked then,well that would be something for my neighbours to talk about!
I never said anything about my sex life - what sex life so they just made it up!

Have been getting serious amount of stick over it at work


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I've just logged in and you lot have made my day... sooooooo funny  ta xxx

Nothing to report just love ya all xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

dur i missed this whole new mod announcement thing, and not just any old mod, a famous newpaper star mod, with a wacky sex life, how lucky we are 
welcome struthie   

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

You aren't too big for a smack you know Kj  ,hope all is well with you honey xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

You see..........................& it was ME  ME who was accused of being the naughty one.
                   

Starr - It's those images of Struthie & DH getting jiggy on the trampoline isn't it  She's got a new & improved sex life you know, it's true I read it in print!!! I've investigated the situation & found out the REAL reason she lost all that weight  
Struthie - KJ likes being  that is no punishment at all  
KJ - May I say what an attractive ice queen you make  Sending you  &  as always.
Murtle - Where are you  collecting your pension 

Happy Wednesday girls, "see" you later.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HaHaHa! Super sleuth detective Murtle has deduced that KJ is in fact the old timer of the iui board, registering first. Ok I come a close second followed by Candy and then Starr. So I pass the zimmer frame to KJ...use it wisely old girl, preferrably to run Erica down   This does, of course, mean that KJ has special privileges and can be as naughty as she likes


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ is already is as naughty as she likes, what are you on about  And she can't have your zimmer frame because you might fall over!! Anyway I'm one happy  now, no where near the top of the  league, hoorah!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh dear am i really the oldest old timer  
murtle - glad to see you are busy doing detective work, you should change your career 
i've got a very good use for a zimmer frame and with my old girl shuffly slippers on SS will never hear me approaching 

kj x

and now i've got carte blance to be naughty away i go


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HI STRUTHIE!!!!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

You are SO bad you will get a few of these    oh I forgot,you are a girl after my own heart and like them,off to think up a more suitable punishment!

KJ - WILL YOU PLEASE BE A GOOD GIRL!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Struthie.... now you know Kj can't be a good girl... it's not in her nature.

BTW the trampoline image is ingrained in my mind and is rather disturbing!!!!  

Am i really the 4th oldest timer.??.. oh dear better look for a walking stick... a bit too young for a zimmer just yet    

Off to babysit my sil's kids tonight... am shattered so they better go to bed early!!  

see ya   

ps struthie...i'm the good girl on this board


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I may have been posting longer than Erica but she's way older than me  

Have fun babysitting Starr....no playing on their trampoline


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey Struthie - fab pics of you & your super fit family!  Love the shoes!!

Erika - you do make me laugh - you are flippin' mental! I will never look at an ice cube in the same way ever again!  But hey, you never know, it might work.  It's probably no different from the ice the clinics charge us for keeping our frosties in!

Candy - thanks for being a little ray of sunshine!  Erica & I will probably still be on here with our triplets when we're 65!!  

I shall PM the lovely Holly straight away!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - You're right, Murtle should change her career & investigate pee sticks for a living, it suits her  Lovin' your thoughts on the zimmer frame, make sure it's an extra extra large one as you shove it where the sun doesn't shine  & an even bigger one for you know who  
Struthie - You're supposed to keep the girls in line not encourage them to be naughty  So, to use your own words you like a  too, is that how you lost your weight, did you & DH whip each other into shape, literally (on the trampoline of course, Starr  )
Starr -  on 4th place, you just missed out on the bronze  Hope babysitting went well, good practice for you!
Murtle - You'd better go to Specsavers  I think you misread my profile  
Jess - Pot & kettle I think mate  remember it takes one to know one! Yes, we've got alot to look forward to haven't we, like collecting child benefit at the same time as our pensions  This time next week I'll be mid cycle so think of me........................................defrosting!!

 to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Erica.xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie to say scan went really well. All looking good. Couldn't find out the sex though as the cord was between it's legs!!!  

Oh well... 

Love to all 
Starr xxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Starr - glad the scan went well. I can't believe you're 20 weeks already.
Struthie - well done on the weight loss & on becoming our mod
KJ - so sorry to hear what has happened. 
Big hello to everyone else - really need to read back to see what you've all been up to before posting again.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98069.0 family fun day sign up, remember its OX39 junction 6 of M40 way Sunday 9th September Cx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry that I haven't been around recently but things have moved on well with the little one and we go matching panel on Wednesday   and all being well intros will start on the 25th but will find out for sure on Friday at the planning meeting. His room is finished apart from cot which should be here on Friday and a few odd bits & ends to buy. I've informed work that I'll be leaving but haven't given written notice as yet, hopefully that will be on Thursday(assuming they agree the match).
Love to you all.
x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Bunbun,

All the best for matching panel tomorrow!

Take care
M x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey it's quiet on here  Not like the old days eh KJ & Murtle    

Starr - Fab news that the scan went well & all is good with you & bubs  As for the cord between the legs, I understand your frustration but maybe you just aren't supposed to know  
BunBun - Wishing you lots of     for matching panel today, everything is crossed for you. Intro's on the 25th & a ready bedroom, exciting times hun, hope your son is home with you very soon     

Love to all, hope you're well & happy.

Erica


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

what has happened to this thread  where has everyone gone.been away for awhile taking some time out from it all.sad  to see not many people are on here any more have i missed something 

luv petal b


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Petal honey, I think lots of people are just doing the same as you, hard for me to speak about it, seeing as I am one of the lucky ones, but this infertility lark is a long and painful road and peeps often need to step off of it to sort their heads out, this always happens to the threads, some move on, some come back, its a shame but its part of life.

Holly, Molly, Julie, Jilly we miss you guys

Cx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

i know what you mean,was just abit shocked that not many people have been posting because this thread was always so busy,but understand why people need time off from it all.i for one am one of them.its just so quite 

thanks for posting back to me 

luv petal b


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Petal   
Nice to see you again, Hope you've enjoyed your time out. Lots of the "old" gang (eh KJ & Murtle   ) are taking time out at the moment which is why the thread is so quiet. So how are things with you? Have you got any tx plans or were you just popping in to say hi? Whatever you're plans, I hope you are well & happy.
 to everyone else, hope you're ok.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I am still around Erica !!!  Although don't really get time to post much these days what with work etc.

How are you anyway?  Hope that Jillypops isn't giving you too much grieft these days


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin
Hope all is well with you & Megan   I'm ok thanks, coping anyway. DF is home this weekend     so I'm looking forward to that. 
Jillypops is ok, well except for in her head   & although she rarely posts continues to give me huge amounts of ear ache via the  I'm sure she runs on duracell & just wish I could find her off button


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi 

thanks for the relpy erica and jillypops,nice to hear from you
i have not been up to much really, taken some time out am due to start icsi in september.have been putting it off for ages,not sure why really.will pop on over the weekend and fill you in more.

jillypops-  hope your not working too hard,good luck for you appointment in july.not long to wait

erica-  hope your well and nice to hear from you,i will pop on again soon got to run to work,well not run because i am in essex and i work in london lol 

candy- 

luv petal b


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Nice of you to join us jilly   hope the review goes well on the 3rd

Murtle you ok honey ?

Erica have a lovely weekend with DH

Looking forward to the update Petal

Love to all Cx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Erika have a lovely weekend with df - I hope you have something nice planned.
Jilly - nice to hear from you. All the best for the 3rd July.
Petal - all the best for icsi. looking forward to your update.
Moomin - how's work going?
Candy - how are things with you? I hope you haven't been over doing it.
Hello to everyone else.
Well .........I finished worked yesterday . Seemed really strange saying goodbye and the team gave me or rather little one some lovely gifts.
Seems even stranger looking at his room and knowing that he will in there soon. 
Our intros start on Monday and unfortunately I don't think I'll get a chance to pop on over the week (it's going to be a few long days) or for the 1st week that he is at home, but I'll try to get back on as soon as I can.
Love to you all


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck with intros Bunbun xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a quickie as I haven't had chance to read back.  Just wanted to say hi and send love, hugs, kisses and positive vibes to whoever needs them!  Thinking of you...

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

to all, hope you're ok.
Sair - Can't believe Hannah & William are 2 months old already   Hope being a mummy is everything you hoped it would be. Take care & don't forget us   
Karen -      for testing on the 6th, everything is crossed for 3rd time lucky for you.
Candy - Don't blame you keeping   about names but wouldn't it be nice to let us choose some  

Erica.xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

hey - your online late tonight buddy


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Feel free erica, be interested to hear your suggestions


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all

Thought i'd pop on and say hello to all. It's all a bit strange on here lately.. I miss all the banter and stupid-ness!!

Erika hope you are all ok honey... Is Df back soon or have i missed his visit!! Hope you had/have a good time!!

Sair.. lovely to hear from you.. William and Hannah are doing so well xxx

Candy be careful... you never know what Erika could come out with.. poor child could be scarred for life !!!   

Looby.. you ok too ??

Holly, Julie, Molly sending you all loads of love and      hope to 'see' you soon xxxxxxxxxxx

Jilly.. maybe a girl.  We'll have to wait and see now!! 

VIL and Moosey... hello to you xxxx 

Moomin you're very quiet too... where's the chatterbox gone?? 

All good with me, am starting to realise that although i feel fine, i really cannot do as much as i used too without flaking out after!!  Oh well. 

Right must get ready for work!! Will promise to post more often    

Love to all

Starr xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ooooohhhhhhhh Looby I'm sooooooooooooooo excited    
DF bought me a laptop for Xmas &  I have finally got it connected up so can log on evenings & weekends if I want to. Shame everyone has buggered off eh! Will have to spend my time shopping on ebay or something  Hope you're feeling better mate, think I should send you another big  just to make sure.

Candy - I'll have a think for you  How about Mandy for a girl & Randy for a boy (no comments about his parents  ) Yes, I'm liking that Mandy Candy or Randy Candy just perfect  
Starr - Can I just ask why that after the word stupidness you posted to me  Hope there isn't a connection there! Yes DF was home for the weekend  so I booked Fri off work. We drove out into the country & had a pub lunch etc & then had a quiet night in (filling the ice cube try  ) Sauturday we had another lovely day together & then went out with friends on the evening. He flew back Sunday midday. Glad all is well with you, isn't time flying by. Of course you will be feeling more tired & not able to do as much, just make sure you listen to your body & rest when you need to   Has bubs kicked for daddy yet?

Have a good day all.

Erica.xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmm with Randy and Mandy i think my choice of phrase was right!!!

Please tell me the ice cube tray is a joke Hmm never can tell with you!! xxxx   
No no kicks for daddy yet.. soon though i think xxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jillypops said:


> Candy.. I can't think of any names.. Dandy.. Andy Pandy.. Sandy.. What is your real name? it can not be Candy.. Can it? Not long now till the new arrival xxxxx


He he I know what it is!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Me too !!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

[size=14pt]AND ME JILLY       
Being as you're going to ignore my calls & avoid me on the internet I won't be able to share my information with you. What a shame  
Hoping the ear infection lasts until our trip, there are benefits to not being able to hear some people you know!!! Please make sure you trim your  hair before we meet up. I told you last time that plaits are supposed to be on the BACK of your head!
Starr - Only just read the baby names comments   what are you trying to say about me  
Murtle - I too am worried about you  Hope they didn't have the trolley around the wrong way & have removed your tonsils instead  
Back later, have a good day all.

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HA HA! You pair are so funny 

I've been a bit busy of late with Hen weekends, operations and weddings....will update you by installments when I find some time.

A clue for Jilly.......Candy is a proper Essex  girl 

I have a day off tomorrow and as the weather is so poo I will probably have time to come out to play....just need to get my mum to write me a note for Erica 

See you all soon

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the names, going along with Murtles theme, I was thinking of Shaz for a girl and trevor for a boy  

Murtle do tell all about the hen do xxx

2hour one way trip ouch jilly thats a mare, i trie dto get all our scans 1st thing in the morning, so just said would be late in, but was only about 40mins for us.... and yes my real name is Candy  

Love to all especially erica for the smiles you have given me x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - perhaps you could come to the next meet/sports day and then you will find out our real names


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes Jilly as Erica & Murtle have signed up, anyone else ?? xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yey Jilly please come !!!!!!!! Do as Candy says  

Kelly


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

News This way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101004.0

xx


----------



## bubs4me (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to messaging, have been reading message board for a couple of weeks and finally got round to sending my own message,
I am waiting for IUI and ttc naturally (who am i kidding!)   on 2ww.
I have loved reading all the messages and for the first time have found myself being genuinely happy for those who get  
I have had to watch so many family members have not 1 or 2 babies before me but they are now on no3!    

I love the good news on here and hope to  see loads more and one day put my own good news on! 

Thankyou for listening to me go on, and good luck and   to all.


bubsx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Aggghhh Im an Essex Girl! and obviously i can read!  

Hope i can join you ladies! starting 3rd round of IUI, First neg, second abandoned.

LOve becki x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

he he im used to it! 
not to worry!

Becki x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jilly thanks for your pm, you haven't upset me either honey, so stop worrying ! 

Hi Becki & Bubs, this thread is really for people who like to go on and on and on about nothing sensible .... like Jilly & Erica    just kidding, its for those taking time out for treatment and moving on, but who want to stay in touch if that makes sense, that said its been very quiet recently.

Propberly the best place for you two would be the IUI girls ttc'ing threads as those ladies are currently going through or waiting for next sets of treatments so will be able to give you the most support

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98905.150

When you get time pop over and introduce yourselves, if you haven't already done, they are a fab group

Good luck C x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Bubs - Good luck with IUI, hopefully you won't need it & this 2ww will be your last      Never say never.
Becki - Hoping it's 3rd time lucky for you      & you are welcome to post here any time. An Essex girl who can read & type  or did you get someone else to do it for you?
Candy - "thread is for people who go on about nothing sensible like Erica & Jilly"   you cheeky *** we've got feelings you know eh Poops (E  & J  ) Make sure that when you are giving birth your white stilletos don't rip the stirrups!
Looby - Thanks for info on meet  
Starr - There's nothing wrong with a bit of DIY basting lady, needs must & all that, but you have to make sure you give the baster a good swill before the next time you eat turkey  Hope daddy gets a kick soon  
Murtle - Glad you had a good weekend  I would stay & chat but my mommy won't let me  
Jilly - You complete  licker! How's that brown tongue of yours? If you've got a spare 5 minutes Candy wants you to pop round & kiss her  Talking of legs etc, how is yours? 

Big hello to everyone else, must dash.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Erika - *Looby - Thanks for info on meet * 
that was very non-commital ....

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

If anyone wants to see some pics from our 10k race on Saturday then have a look here 
http://www.sportcam.net/site3/public/search.php?event=721

Put Page in the family name box and there are pics of me and dh,looking very wet!

Shame the pics are so pricey,I was going to buy some!

Back later xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - Ahhhhhhhh are you dying to meet me  Can't say I blame you  Still got my subs on the bench but being as you've all been laughing at me I don't know what to do now. What if you laugh even more when you see me  
Struthie - Great photos, well done you  you really are as fit as f.......... a fiddle aren't you 

Erica.xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824ITGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F31%255F7%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Erica - I thought you were DEFINATELY coming ??

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

She definately better be coming, can't let our murtle down


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

ERIKA... Thank you ! but i know i can read and type! maybe i was the one who slipt the net! 


Good luck all

Becki x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry Becki   Jilly made me do it.
She's the naughtiest girl on the thread but then you will have already noticed that. Sometimes I just feel sorry for her she's special you know   Then she takes advantage, misleading me & getting me into trouble. She's in no position to take the mickey out of you she's got a pet sheep how weird is that? She's got a funny walk too, believe me I've seen it. Handy when she's shopping at Asda though


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Think she's hiding her chewing gum on the back of the head board Jilly   or she's got her Pat Butchers caught on something & can't move


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hope you sorted your barnet out you know what your boss told you  
Doubt they will use your photo mate, remember it was on here once but was that bad it had to be removed   The public have to be protected.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I just can't keep up with you guys x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

goodess, jilly and erika both here in the evening  that must be a first...
cant wait to see the pic Jilly 
kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ 
I've got my laptop connected now so am able to post on here evenings & weekends  for the first time ever. Jilly just hasn't got any friends  but yes it was a first.
Hope it was good news yesterday      
So you WANT to see Jilly's pic at work, well just mix these together & you'll get a rough (& I mean ROUGH!!) idea!  +  +


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry no time to read your messages at the moment as it's all go here. I think we're finally getting there & hopefully I'll have some more time to pop on next week & also dh will be back at work.
Love to you all.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

BunBun
    to you & DH I notice from your ticker that your beautiful bundle arrived home on 30th June. That is fantastic news hunny, you must be so very proud, excited & a thousand other things  Please hurry up & log on to tell us all about your gorgeous son. We need a name & a photo pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Lots of love,

Erica.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

You kept that news rather quiet Bunbun!

CONGRATULATIONS MUMMY BUNBUN!    

I am so thrilled for you and dh. I hope he is settling in well. Can't wait to hear more news about you both

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello nutters

Bunbun-fab news that you finally have your precious one at home,dead chuffed for ya hun     

Hope all you other lovlies are well 


Quick bit of news from me.Some of you might remember I shared my eggs on both attempts of IVF.Well the lady who had 4 from my first share got 2 negative cycles    (poor love) but luckily the lady who had 4 eggs from my cycle with the twins got a positive on her 2nd transfer and is due v.soon    dead happy I have helped someone.

Right must dash cos Lilly is screaming


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Have a good weekend all   "see" you next week.
I'm off to Dublin to see my brother


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica

Hope you had a fab time ??!!

Have you heard anything at all from Catwoman  It seems really strange to not have heard from her since the twins arrived,hope she is ok.

Kelly  x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Kelly your twins are just gorgeous, I love Lilly's face in the picture on your ticker so cute.

Bunbun Congratulations, I remember you for the IUI thread, can't wait to hear more about your lovely little boy

Sorry to gatecrash

Donna xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica hope you had a fab time, Donna you are nnever gate crashing pop in when ever you fancy, love your tickers Kelly, will you find out more about the baby ? if a boy or girl etc 

Kim hope weekend was bearable, be thinking of you this week, roll on Wednesday with NO more setbacks xx

Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi

Donna-thanks hun,she is kinda cute   she pulls some funny faces though  

Candy-yeah I can find out what county they were born in and also the sex   wonder what it is 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello peeps !!!

I have done a montage if you wanna check it out click the link at the bottom of my post   

Kelly x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Things are going well & little one has settled in very well, it seems that he has been here forever. We are just trying to get him out of his very strict schedule and have slowly been changing things and he seems much happier. Sw's are very happy and yesterday he went to his first mother & baby group, which he enjoyed.
I'll catch up with you all again soon.
Love to you all


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Great news bunbun,so happy for you hun. Can you tell us how old he is 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Bun bun - glad to hear all is going well

Kelly - Can't view your montage as at work  

Big hello to everyone - not really up to posting at the moment


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Whats wrong Moomin anything we can help with xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Struthie - but no not really     don't really want to discuss it on here - if you know what I mean


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Of course,I'll just send you some hugs then ok,hope things look up for you soon xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Moom, I am sorry to hear things are not going well for you at the moment, don't forget we are all hear for you, if a pm, email or call would help, let me know Cx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Kelly - what lovely photos, thank you for sharing them with us.
Moomin - so sorry to hear that things aren't good with you at the moment. Please take care & if there's anything anyone can do to help.please feel free to ask. 
Erika - how was your visit to Dublin?
Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Aw Moomin, sorry to hear that you are not feeling your usual happy self. I hope things start to look better for you soon. As the others have already said if there is anything we can do to help, please just shout and we will all be there for you  

Kelly - Fab montage...love the piccie of Harry snuggling in to Lilly in the crib. Where do you find the time to create the montage as well as look after Ollie and the twins....hats off to you supermum!

Candy - I hope Lucas is settling better in the nights...you must be shattered

BunBun - I am so glad your Little one is settling in so well. Are you allowed to tell us anything about him yet? I'm not sure if you are allowed to tell us his name but do you have a pet name we could refer to him by?

Struthie - What's next for you...London Marathon?

Erica - How was your weekend....still recovering?....overdone it on the Guinness









KJ -  &  for you and DH.....will reply on other thread

I spent a few days looking after my 4 year old niece last week. She was fabulous when she was in a good mood but OMG was she scary when she had a strop. So wanted to give up TTC and get a dog instead 

Have a fab weekend everyone...whatever the weather 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - I had a great time thanks  Will check your montage out over the weekend, I can't do it at work. Hope all is well with you.
Moomin -   hope you feel much better soon.
Candy - Hope Lucas is settling in well   & that you & J are ok.
BunBun - Sounds just perfect to me   If it feels like he has been with you forever then it was obviously meant to be  Hurry up with some details. I guess if you're a Bun he is more of a little Teacake   
Jilly - Worried about you   you're not being a nuisance or giving me ear ache   Hope you're feeling better, big loves  &  hope you're back to your normal self (  ) soon. PS - I didn't want to waste the 30th anyway   
Murtle -  not the guinness just the vodka, cooked breakfasts, chocolates & fab food cooked by little bro. Talking of breakfasts, had a yummy sausage sandwich this morning & it's only 3 weeks until I get the other sausage     Your niece sounds a handful a bit like her auntie. I had my 2 nieces (1½ & 6) plus my nephew (7) for a while last night, oooooh it's good practice isn't it. Have a good one fellow muskateer!!

Have a good weekend all, yeah right     we've had a months worth of rain in 5 hours today & I'm supposed to be doing Race For Life on Sunday. Guess it will be swim for life instead  

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Erica...you are clever...Little Teacake...how lovely  

Moomin - Hope you had a lovely weekend with your mom, despite this awful weather. Hope you are feeling a little better for it


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

had a lovely weekend at my parents even if it did take us 6 hours to get there because of the floods !!!!!

on Flood watch for my brother at the moment as he lives in Gloucester - they have no water but electricity still at the moment - and a 10 day old baby !!!!

Things ok ish here, been back to my GP today, back again in 2 weeks


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I am on the IUI TTC thread but was having a look around and had to post to tell you how fab the montages are the music and piccies are fantastic ... they had me in tears  they were so lovely.... definately gonna do one of these when I get my miracle.

Love Bumby xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

deep breath
i'll start posting on here again now, need to be a bit 'neutral' for a while

moomin your scaring me now, i do hope youre ok and able to talk to someone if not us on here 

bunbun - glad things are woring out with you your little man

hope nobodys been flooded anywhere, isnt this weather the pits  we are trying to book a few days away in spain, complicated by me remembering my passports expired  so trekking up to london tomoz to pay a small fortune to renew it in a hurry  hoping i dont get soaked. had a cunning plan B which was to use my US passport but that was fraught with more  as it needs a Right of Abode stamp in it (to show i live here not the USA and lets me come back into the country)) which failed to be transferred when i last renewed it..you'd think they would move it over automatically but NO, you have to apply to the home office for it all over again and pay £130!!!!! and takes 3 months too... so back to  renewing british passport, have some hideous photos to add to the experience..not allowed fringe to touch eyebrows so have a fetching middle fringe parting look 

not much other news, am searching for jobs, have phoned for an application pack for one today, and investiagting going back to my old job but not sure i want to  

we've had a move around upstairs and dh has re-instated his dj rig so he's happy, and we have a new spare room set up, just need guests now...

love to all

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

kj - have pm'd you


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies,

Can I pick your brains? Has anyone sold anything via Amazon Marketplace? I have been sorting out our spare room this week and have more books than the local library! Is it worth the effort of trying to sell them on or shall I just give them all to the charity shop?  

Can't believe it has rained just about everyday during my 2 weeks off   At least I have kept busy sorting out my house a bit...would have been awful if I was on a 2ww as originally planned.

Moomin- Hope you are feeling a little brighter now  

KJ - Did you manage to get your complicated passport renewed   A few days in the sun is defo what you need right now....and if there's room for a little turtle in your bag I'll love you forever  

Candy - Hope the floods didn't reach you this week. Thinking of your poor DH having to commute so far in this awful weather.

Erika - Not long now til sausagefest  

Bunbun - Hope all is well with your little teacake  

Back to the spareroom....I have to take stuff to the dump before DH gets home 'cos he tends to rescue stuff and puts it back...what he doesn't know can't hurt him  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies  
Blimey this thread is quiet too, am I missing some sort of party? Obviously you weren't invited either Murtle  
KJ - You're always welcome here  you know that. I hope you got the passport situation sorted  a few days away sounds ideal.  with the job hunting & I'll take you up on the offer of your spare room. I make a very nice guest know you, I'm domesticated (well sometimes) &  trained too!
Murtle - Just for the record I AM clever  I haven't sold anything on Amazon but would definately give it a go if I was you  If you've got the time why not? And any money can go towards the tx fund   sounds good to me. I see you're winning the bin battle then 

Hope all is well with everyone,  to those who need them.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

If there is a party then I am missing it as well !!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well we'll just have to have our own party then


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

sounds good to me, could do with some cheering up


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes, let's!!!!! Looking at this Moomin I'd say Murtle is bottom left of the picture..........

And being as we've been left out ladies, I think we need a bit of a special party, not needs  like Jilly, more like this..................................


Wohoooooooooooo get them off, get them off, get them off!
Blimey I've been too long without DF  
Surely that's cheered you up a bit Moomin? 
(anything I can do to help, you know where I am)

Erica.xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - Thanks Hun !!  Those pictures made me


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Me too   
Roll on the 10th August, think I must be frustrated


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmmm....seems like Moomin and Erica have nabbed all the talent whilst Murtle is pi$$ed in the corner.....just like my typical night out


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey girls can you see my turtle on the left hand side under my name...she seems to have gone wandering again on my pc


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

You said it


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

you're turtle is there, she must have returned all by herself what a good girl.
You haven't seen my sausage have you  I've been without it for 4 weeks, 4 days, 3 hours & 54 minutes now. I'm not bothered really, it's not like I'm climbing the walls or anything


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - not that you are counting !!!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I think she goes off for a bit of turtle love action now and again...she hasn't turned up here yet.

Not that you're counting    but how many minutes until sausagefest?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

murtle - your turtle is there  - I can see her/him


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i can see the turle, but didnt it used to rock and blink


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

All that love action has worn the poor turtle out....think she's had enough rocking for one day


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Bl**dy hell, ask her where she goes for a bit of love action will you  
Being as you are both so interested, I've got 21,962 minutes to go 

KJ - I'm rocking & blinking.............................it's called frustration  or was it gaggin'


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Maybe you need a new ticker Erica....sausage countdown!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

i thought of that earlier !!!!  

So how many minutes is it now !!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thought i'd better rescue us before we drop off onto page 2 
just a hello..been to the beach for a few days and off to spain on sun for 5 days, can't wait!
its our 11th wedding anniversary today and we're off out this eve, no idea where as its dh's surprise  I'm promised a bottle of bubbles is going to opened in a minute 
hope everyones ok, its all very quiet......guessing erika is busy finding sausage-substitutes 

see yoo all soon

kj xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow been to spain and back and still billy-no-mates


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Kim!

Hope you had a fab break in Spain - you certainly deserved it.

Sorry been awol from here for long time - not felt like posting much recently.

Anyway, just doing our last ivf using my eggs - using our tiny frostie!  I thought he was only 3 cells but after seeing the clinic he is infact a massive 5 cells!!!!

I'm having my first scan on Thurs or Fri this week (can't actually remember!!!) & should have frostie put back the following week.

However, if the "right time" falls at the weekend, we'll have to abandon cos of staff hols!

Hopefully this won't happen as this is my first chance to have an ivf in the school hols, so hoping that will be lucky for us! Also, if everything goes to plan, I think test date might fall on Sept 4th which is DH's birthday - would be a pretty amazing present if we got a BFP!!

If this doesn't work then we shall have to try donor eggs but I'm really hoping the fact that we're not using any drugs (apart from Clexane & "botty bombs") will help.

Hope everyone else is ok?

I'll try & pop on here every few days & catch up on the gossip!!

Sarah - SMCC please empty your in box - been trying to find out how you are!!!!!

Lots of love to all,
BIG MWAHS!!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls

Jess sooooooooooooooooooooo pleased to see you back have missed you BIG TIME!!! All the luck I can muster for this tx.     

Hey KJ hope Spain was the break you needed. Congrats on wedding anniversary last wk, hope u were taken somewhere nice. xx


xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi jess - wow wondered when you were going to use your little frostie..sending you all the       i can that this is your turn,
hope you're enjoying your school hols now the sun is shining 

hi shazia..yes had a lovely hols, lots of laying about and doing nothing, and reading the new harry potter! wedding anniv was lovely..dh took me to a lovely posh thai restaurant, YUMMY 

 to everyone else

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Welcome back Jess and good luck honey.

Welcome back KJ we missed you,glad you had a good break,I hope it has helped xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Lovely to see this thread moving again..

Kj glad you had a great holiday.. How did you enjoy Harry Potter?? Any more news from SS yet?? xxx

Jess go 5 cell frostie.. got it all crossed for you honey. Need some more good news on here xxx

Struthie ooh 1/2 lb to go to goal weight for you i see. Stop now or you'll dissapear!! xx

Erika.. hope the 'sausage weekend ' went well...   

Hey Shazia how's you hiney ?? xxx

All good here. Had the most awful flu and the wedding looked shaky for a while. Think i got through it on sheer adrenaline. Had a lovely day and felt really special in my frock!! Am paying now though with a chest infection so a couple of days off work to chill out have been ordered by docs. 

Hope everyone else is ok.. Molly and Julie if you're lurking.. miss you both loads xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

poor you starr, you take it easy 
harry potter VERY good..couldnt put it down! was rather unsociable on hols actually cos had my nose in the book rather alot 
some response from SS, they seem to be taking it all very seriously but lots of sw's on hols at present so they cant have a big pow-wow yet. there wont be any 'news' as such till the court hearing in sept when we'll find out if the judge thinks SS didnt follow procedure properly...trying to move on but finding it hard  waiting to hear back about a job i've applied for, getting twitchy cos think i should have heard by now and really want an interview...

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Starr - I have stopped,I'm 1/2 under target  

Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow, Struthie you slim bird!!!  What a star!  I have failed miserably & managed to lose about a stone & a half before our fab hol (did I mention... The Maldives?!!!!!) - well, pride clearly comes before a fall & the food was soooo delicious I managed to put most of it back on!!!!

I am now trying really, really hard!  I am booked in for another colonic irrigation but will have to cancel cos it's after our FET!!

Anyway, I've been trying hard to cut right down on sugar & wheat - I have also found out, after nearly 40 years!!! - that dairy makes my eczema flare up so I've tried a few alternatives - LOVE goats' cheese!

I'm supposed to be going to the gym but that's such an awful experience that I've only managed it once it 3 weeks!!!!!
Perhaps I'll go tomorrow!!


I'm supposed to be doing school work & sorting out our new photo printer & a cordless mouse thingy but I keep getting sidetracked!  

I just LOVE the internet - my latest is trying to find long lost people!!!  I even found a picture of my ex-husband's wife!!! I am turning into a "web-stalker"!!!!!  I haven't shared this with DH in case he thinks I'm wierd!!   Actually, I'm sure he thinks I am anyway! 


Shazia - what a fab pic of your little sweetie! She's a real babe!  You'll be beating the boys away with a big stick in a few years! 


Starr - loved the wedding photos (I wasn't stalking you, promise! They're in the gallery!)  Hope you're feeling much better - I had flu before our holiday & thought I might actually die!! DH was quite sure I wouldn't & I almost wanted to prove him wrong!!   Glad you're feeling better.


Kim - hope the interview comes through!  Also hope that the SWs get a massive kick up the bum & some serious wrist slapping!  Considering all the hoops you guys had to jump through to be "accepted" it's pretty poor that they can cock-up so badly. 

Really hope that it's good news for you guys soon.  Bet DH was pleased with the ITFC result - we had the offer of tickets & I turned them down cos thought it might be a waste of a hot & sunny day! DH not too pleased with me when result came in! 


Erica & Jilly - hope you both well!
Molly - how are you - not heard from you for ages!!  Hope all is well.
Has anyone heard from Catwoman (Claire)?  I'd love to hear how she's getting on with the twins.

Hi to Kelly, Rachel, Sair, & all the other lovelies!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jess - yes dh was very pleased with the result - he wanted to go to the game but was a bit tight as we only got back from spain early hours of sat morning. he hasnt  missed the first game of the season for years - he's a tad miffed as he didnt get a season ticket as he didnt think he'd be going much when we had littlie.....

lol at your webstalking 

i had accu recently and she suggested cutting out dairy for my asthma/eczema..am resisting at the mo as being wheat and gluten free is enough trouble..and i LOVE cheese, and really dont like goats cheese, i have tried to love it but just cant 
am a bit worried at the mo as have got a horrid patch of something on my leg and suspect its psoriasis, def not my usual eczema, going to docs next week as have tried every cream in my cupboard and nothings shifting it...

starr - hope your feeling better today 

whats with this rain 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Bah just lost a post!!   

Am feeling a bit better today..Still can't shift this cough though!!

Jess.. what do men know about illness eh!!  Quite like the stalking !!  Ta for your lovely comments btw xx

Kj.. hope you hear about the job soon honey. Will be good for you to get some normality back for you.. xxxx

Struthie... glad to see you've stopped!! Was worried that i'd need a telescope to see you at the next meet.

big mwah's to all


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[size=20pt]OMG
ONLY 24 DAYS LEFT TILL THE MEET

CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL AGAIN,REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO IT​                  ​
Jess -lovely to have you back hun  tonnes of luck for your tx babe,we will all be rooting for ya!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not read all the posts, but wanted to wish Jess all the luck in the world, I too would love to know how catwomen is doing, anyone checked her last posts ? has she been on > welcome back KJ x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies - just nipped on cos DH has gone footy training!

Had every intention of going to the gym this morning - even got up when DH was getting ready for work (7 am!!!!! - had forgotten what that looked like!) - only to look in the mirror & horror of horrors I had a big splodge of broken blood vessels in my left eye.

Now this wouldn't normally bother me but I had a nasty bout of iritis about 7 years ago & the cons promised me that I would probably be one of the 90% of people who had another attack within 10 years!!  As I am a massive hypochondriac (sp?!) I spend hours gazing into my own eyes (  ) checking for redness.

Anyway, I have what's known as a "green card" which means I can ring up the eye clinic at the local hos & someone will see me asap that day.  Have to go with someone as they stick drops in your eyes so you can't see to drive back (although I do know the road like the back of my ar$e I don't trust the bloody cyclists not to get stuck under my wheels!!!  )

So my lovely mum came with me.  We had to wait nearly 2 hours to be seen!!!!  Sadly my lovely (but ever so slightly crazy) mum is going a bit deaf & she thinks she's whispering about the person sitting opposite when she's practically shouting!

Sadly, she decided that the man sitting opposite smelt of pooh!!  I just hope he was a deaf as her!! 

Anyway, after all that hanging around, it turns out that as DH so kindly told me this morning (don't know why he doesn't get a job as a doctor!!) it was just burst blood vessels & I'd probably done it coughing in the night!! 
Phew! Was worried cos the treatment is shed loads of steroid eyedrops & a visit to the hospital every other day for about a month - which would have seriously bu$$ered up my ivf!!

So still on course for frosty this month.  Although our clinic can't do it if it needs to be on a weekend day - no idea why, have done in the past, guess it's holiday time?  I've looked at my dates & it's possible that it might fall on a Sunday - so I'm praying it doesn't! 

Anyway, after all the stress of today I've just made some delicious chocolate fondue - using Green & Blacks plain choc, golden syrup, goats' butter & a bit of double cream (kind of defeats using the goats' butter!!) & some huge strawberries!! I've hidden the evidence from DH!!

I can't think why I'm not losing any weight - any ideas?!!!

I WILL go to the gym tomorrow!!!  



KJ - Poor old DH - can understand about the season ticket though & it's quite expensive really - don't mind when it's good but sometimes it's dire!

I contacted the adoption agency I was adopted through today to get my details of my original birth cert.  I've not told anyone else (not even DH!!!) as I don't actually want to meet my birth family - might do a bit of online stalking though!! 

My mum's really keen for me to do it as she would love to meet my birth mother (or so she says - think it might upset her if she really did).  Apparently they'll be able to give me a few more details about my background - i know snippets.

My big hang up is not looking like anyone else.  I think that's quite a common theme with adoptees.  Have you been watching this year's BB?  Chanelle was adopted & I wondered if that's why she hankered after looking like Victoria Beckham - that's my theory but it's probably a load of poop!

I hope your SWs are going to go out of their way to help you now.  The woman I spoke to today sounded a bit dozey but she was very kind!  You'd think that with them needing great couples like you & your DH they'd bust a gut to get it right.

Have you heard anything about the job yet?  I hate waiting!

Hope the psoriasis clears up - a bit of a pain having that & eczema.   The whole leaving food out is quite tricky for me cos DH would be a bag of bones if he didn't eat plenty of wheat.  We do eat more rice now & I never eat pasta.

Have you tried colonic irrigation - it's as horrible as you think it's going to be but it really does the trick!!  


Candy - how are you & your lovely family?  Lucas is such a lovely name - is he has gorgeous as his big brother yet?

Kelly - how are you getting on with double trouble?  My friend with twins (who are 3 at end of Sept) is expecting her 3rd child next week.  DH & I started ttc a year before them!!!  One of her DDs broke her leg falling off a trampoline so she's got her leg in bright pink plaster!  I think Sarah is desperate for the baby to arrive now!

Starr - glad you're feeling a bit perkier!  Ooo talking about things perky i wonder how Perky's getting on!

Anyway, must go & pretend I've been working cos DH will be back from footy shortly!

Sorry I've garbled on!!  Somethings never change!!  

Jilly & Erica - missing you!! 

HUGE MWAHS!!!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Jess I love reading your posts!

Are you coming to the meet?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

phew jess, glad your eye is ok, what a fright..must be catching cos i've woken up with a funny eye this morning..looks like conjunctivitus but without all the goo, just bloodshot and puffy 
how attractive
how exciting to be getting some birth family info..why have you not done it before..sorry if thats being nosey, ignore it if you want..

still no word on job..i should hear in writing either way so gaggin for the post to arrive every day but its always sooo late..11ish usually  its 2 weeks tomorrow since the closing date so i'm pnicking that maybe my application got lost in the post 
went to visit one of my old patients yesterday and from talking to one of the other respite carers who was there on shift, i am making the right decision not to go back to working there..it was in the back of my mind but i know now for sure it would be the wrong decision...

nothing else going on..feeling a bit lonely this week, no-body to play with, everyone's busy with their kids or at work..funnily enough theres no-one else, who doesnt have kids, sitting around at home with nothing to do..i really really need to do some exercise as have put on nearly 1/2 stone and cant do any of my trousers up  but just havent got the will power to do it..might walk into town later just for something to do...

laters all
kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Kim, that sounds sooo much like me!!

I can't stop getting fat!!!  I have no enthusiasm for exercise at the mo & I know I really should, especially as we're doing the frosty - if I got preg now I would end up weighing about 40 stone!!

I know what you mean about everyone else having kids!  I get fed up if DH plays golf at the weekend cos I look forward to seeing him so much but he always tells me to get a "hobby" but girls don't really do "group hobbies"!!

Blokes are quite happy leaving the kids with the mum while they go & play bloody golf!!  So all his golf buddies' wives have got the kids!  

Makes me feel a bit of a womens' libber!!!

Oh well, perhaps my time will come!  All my friends' kids will be starting high school by the time I have any!! 

Anyway, I came on here to tell you all something I'm sooooo excited about!!!  It's Andrew's (DH) birthday on Sept 4th, & cos I teach we can't go away then, but I've booked up for us to go to Barcelona for a 3 nights!!  

But not only that, I checked out the football fixtures &, sadly, Barcelona are away that weekend BUT Espanyol, the other Barca team are at home to REAL MADRID!  So I've bought 2 tickets on line from some Spanish agency!! (So probably never see the tickets then!!)

DH will be sooooo pleased - well I hope he will be!!!  If not I'll take my window cleaner, Terry, he loves footy & I have to chat to him about Man U for about 2 hours every time he comes to collect his dosh!!  

I love planning surprises but I find it soooo hard to keep quiet so I've shared it with you guys!!


Kim, hope the job front hots up soon!  When's the earliest the SWs can begin to find another child for you & DH, or are you having a breather to try & get over the little girl?

I've hummed & haaad (sp?!!!!) about tracing my natural family but my cousin's cousin (!) who I know well, is also adopted & she traced her natural mother after her adoptive mum died.  Sadly her natural mum turned out to be a complete nutter who kept turning up ALL the time - so much so that she had to move from up north down to London to escape!!!

So, not surprisingly, that put me off a tad!!  Also, having one mum is quite enough hard work at times!!   My parents are soooo fab that I can't really see the advantage of having someone else in my life.  Also, I guess I'm a bit scared - I have this vision of Pauline Fowler as my natural mum stuck in my mind!! (She was blonde & from London!!)  

Then I worry that she'll be really poor & I'll feel obliged to give her money  - yes, I know I'm mad!! 

I guess I think if it's not broke, don't fix it!  I'd like a sneaky peek but that's all!  

I've been on a few adoption searching sites & no one seems to be looking for me, which is fine.  Some of them are completely heart breaking, with natural mothers pouring their hearts out, desperate to find long, lost babies.  It was a bit of a funny system in the "old days"!

Anyway, must go - got to move my big fat bum!!!

Hi Appleton - blimey, triplets!!  That's really impressive!! (I look like I'mm having triplets at the moment!!)

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh jess you'll love Barcelona..fab about the footy tickets!
make sure you see Gaudi's Sagrada Familia Cathedral..its really wacky. the gaudi park (parc Guall i think ) is groovy too
not surprised you've been put off looking for birth faily with your cousins experience   having a little 'peek' can easily just involve letters/emails, you can go at your own pace, you dont have to go wading in deep if you dont want...

i was a good girl yesterday and walked into Woking and back, and am doing it all over again today as have a meeting at the local volunteer agency..might as well do something useful whilst i have time  theres a charity that needs dogs walking for old people so that'll be just the ticket to get some exercise 

re SS, we're not in 'dialogue' with them at the moment about whats next. they're sorting out some counselling for us first and then we'll see when we feel ready to talk....

funny i was thinking about perky too the other day...

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi guys,

About to whizz off to ISIS for a lovely internal scan - yippee!!! 

KJ - was going to do some internet stalking on Perky but not sure what I might find if I type "perky" into Google - ooooer!!!

Walking is good & I nearly managed it this morning but not quite!!!!  Will go after the trip to ISIS as it's a nice day here.

Had hoped to receive the adoption info in post today but not here yet & DH is off next week & I was hoping not to tell him til I'd found something out!

Barcelona looks fab - I love all that "arty stuff"!! DH is interested too so we should have lovely time - was bursting to tell him about it yesterday!!!!

Hope you get your SS counselling soon - will be hard not to rant & rave at them (or actually kill them!! - but probably not the best move!!)


Karen - hi!  Sadly my modelling days are long gone!!  Along with my 9stone 2 days!!  Oh well!  I have finally stopped eating cakes & sugar (apart from the binge on Weds night!!).

I do feel better for not eating sugar & wheat - wheat is especially bad for me; I've been tested for coeliac disease but it was neg - thankfully!  But I still bloat up & have, how shall I put this, "bad wind"!!!!   

I teach 5 & 6 year olds (Year 1) at the moment - I have taught older ones - up to 11 year olds but all those hormones & broken hearts does my head in!!

5 year olds are soooo lovely!  It's when most of them learn to read & it's great to see their little faces light up when they realise they can actually read a book! 

I can't imagine what having triplets will be like!  Twins seems relatively common nowadays but even that amazes me!

Right, I really must go cos I'm not ready!!!!

Love to all!!
Erica & Julie - come back!!!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

good luck for dildocam jess   
nice day here too..just walked down to shop to get local paper to look for jobs, and when i got back there was a letter WOOHOO have an interview on 29th  
am with you on the 5 yr olds, so innocent still at that age, you could gobble them up 

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow Kim - fantastic news, well done you!!! Will be thinking of you!    

Just got back from ISIS & feel pretty crap really - basically it looks like one ovary is doing nothing - been like this for many, many months now; there is a reasonable sized follicel & womb lining is fine.

The nurses are fab & I had a really good chat with Julie, who is a real sweety & struggled for years to have her own children who were both surprise natural BFPs, & she explained to me that I am indeed "peri-menopausal" with prem-ovarian failure.

Even though I knew this really, I feel terrible - I'm only 40 & feel about 60!!  My skin has got much drier in the last 6 months as has my hair & my memory really is bad & I am soooo tired all the time (I slept for nearly 3 hours the other afternoon!) & I've put on a lot of weight round my tummy (used to have lovely flat stomach), even though I eat really healthily.

So, I knew all the signs were there, it's just another thing to feel crap about!  I'll have my FSH tested again next month I think - last year it had gone up to 16 but came down again.  ISIS have told me that this process probably started several years ago which is why I've not managed a BFP.  Apparently if I am menopausal before 45 I'll have to have lots of drugs to protect my bones & heart - oh how lovely!

Also, the chances of this FET working are only 5%!!  I didn't really think it was that low, I'd hoped for about 15%.

Sorry to have such a moan - it's just a bit of a wake up call really.

Oh well!  Think I will go & change gyms today - I used to go to one with a pool & swimming is my thing (I used to be a life guard & swimming instructor), so perhaps a concerted effort to get fit before my body collapses will do me good!

Love to all!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw jess, that must be a real blow hun  try not to give up hope, it aint over yet. i saw a load of 'health' type books about peri-menopause at the libabary the other day, might be worth a lookie to see if theres any tips you can pick up for delaying/slowing it  
maybe pm holly cos i think she's facing something similar and you know what a mine of information she is...



kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

For the first time ever I had a positive result using the home ov predictor kits!!! So duly rang the clinic & booked in for FET on Friday pm - if & it is a BIG if, our frosty survives the thaw on Thursday; apparently it's a 60% chance that it will.

I am now speaking to my mum again too! But only because she makes fab cakes & I was getting withdrawl symptoms!!  

Hope everyone else is fine - it's bloody cold here - might have to put the heating on!!  

DH is on hols this week & is getting under my feet already! We went for a nice walk on Felixstowe beach - it stank of seaweed & was raining & cold!! Oh I love the British summer!

I'm supposed to be doing school work but can't face it!

I've also decided that I can't be peri-menopausal yet cos my cycle is still regular! I did that awful thing of just having a sneaky peek all about it on the internet - went on about early alzheimers & glaucoma if you have early menopause, so have decided I'm going to take shed loads of wheat grass & cut down on my alcohol consumption (have been drinking again - not all the time, just a nice glass in the evening!! - now just on a Saturday!).

Also, I think that "early-menopause" is specifically if you actually have no periods anymore before the age of 40, so I'm not really in that category!

Also, I really will get fitter & slimmer!!!! I promise!! Struthie is my heroine!! I just find dieting really hard as I was quite anorexic in my late teens/early 20s & had amazing will power & just survived on thin air! So I find dieting daunting as I'm "all or nothing" - I certainly wouldn't want to go down that route again!

Sorry, I really am rambling on & on now!!!

I really came on here to let Sarah (SMCC) know that I got her fantastic PM & I keep trying to reply but her in box is FULL!!!! Sarah, please send me your email address!!!

Get me, using fancy colours!!!

Jilly & Erica where are you? How are you both?

Must go, DH has cooked dinner!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!! (Well, he's put an M&S moussaka in the oven & done a veg!!)

Love to all,
MWAH MWAH,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Jess has Sarah had good news I knew she was cycling again - do tell all!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ooooh Yeah tell all !!!!   no secrets here  

Jess-I wanted to wish you loads of luck hun!!!!! Stop googlin peri meonopausal (sp  ) stuff,you will do your own head in.Just eat cake and enjoy it and excersize when you can and most importantly when you want to.If I wasnt so scared of egg collections Id let you have my eggs   infact I dish them out to all that needed them if I could in an ideal world,if that makes sense witout sounding  

I wish nothing more than all my lovely ff's to get a much deserved baby or two. Keep us posted hun.

Kj-wohoo on the interview,only 9 days to go     hope your counselling goes well hun,think about you lots.

Holly & Julie-if your reading CCCCOOOOOMMMMEEE BBBAAAACCCKKK we miss you both!!!!!

Erica-hows you my lovely-sausaged out  lol

Jillypops-you ok hun??your v quiet!!!  

All good in the e world of Kelly.Saw the pic of the woman who won the lottery in the paper the other day,lucky bu99er!!!! I like her style though,she was bargain shopping with her family CLASS !!

lOVE TO ALL

KELLY


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
I was just browsing while having lunch- I like to keep up with all your news. Sorry I've been the worst FF ever but after my m/c last year I found it really hard to post especially as there were so many that got BFPs around the same time but I do come on the site a lot to see what you are all up to.
Anyway, I do have some good news at long last. We did a donor egg cycle in July (after getting a BFN with my last two frosties in Feb) and we got a BFP!! I had my first scan two weeks ago and it showed TWINS! Saw the heartbeats which was so reassuring. Have another scan on Wednesday so praying things are still going well.

I would love one of each like you Kelly- yours are so adorable.
Good luck Jess with your FET on Friday will be thinking of you and hoping that your little frostie survives the thaw.
Hi Struthie  

It's so nice that you all remember me.
Sarah
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sarah congratulations, what amazing news, thanks for popping on to share it, praying both your little miracles continue to thrive xxx

Jess    

Sorry its short, Murtle where are you ?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jess - sending your frostt lots of     to get through the thaw
whats on the exercise schedule for today then?
i played squash with dh last night, am walking to the docs this avo (never done that before ) and introducing squash to my friend tomorrow....dh wasnt very imprssed last night when i belted a ball straight into the back of his head  i didnt mean to honest...
btw, although its not really in the spirit of losing weight, i've got a fab new recipe for gluten free carrot cake..its divine 
right gotta fly, going to accu for poss the last time because she keeps contradicting herself 

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Huge congratulations Sarah I hope all continues to go well for you,keep in touch


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry forgot to say congrats sarah  great news about twinnies  

well i'm not over impressed with my day so far..got in the car to drive to accu and the bl00dy things got something wrong with the clutch   for the third time in the 18 months we've had it  couldnt get it in gear. so had to phone accu lady and say i wasnt coming, didnt dare ask if she was going to charge me. in the meantime dh drove home and bought me his car in case the accu lady could come up with an appt today and he's now gone into work again in the camper after us having a huge row about nothing and everything and why is life so crap to us  he drove off leaving me howling so i thought i'd cheer myself up by making aforementoned carrot cake, but need an orange so thought i'd nip down to shop for a bit of exercise and its now flippin raining 
sometimes i think theres a curse over me

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hellooo

Thought I would quick pop on whiles Lilly and Harry are sleeping.

Sarah-fanbloomintastic news hunny.Well done.Hey twins are the best thing that could ever hppen to you-trust me. You know whare I am if you need anything   so happy for you.

Kj-awww hun,why does everything seem to wait and build up to a big bang eh??!! hope you sort your car out!! Have you got another accu appointment yet?? what was your carrot cake like big hugs hun.your both bound to be under alot of pressure and emotion with everything you have had to deal with lately. Thinking of you loads

Big hugs to all

Kelly x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello i see you are from Nottingham and i am going to QMC at min on IUI i fail start again Friday. You have lovely children and must have your hands full. Can you tell me if you went to QMC and if you know anything about the hospital please would really help me right now i see mr h
Thank you


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Kim!

What a bummer -would have loved some cyber carrot cake but spookily enough have had a piece in Cambridge today!!

In fact, that was my rigorous training programme - walking all round the shops with my lovely DH!  I didn't buy anything (apart from cake!!  )

I am contemplating going to the gym tonight but I have HIDEOUS ovulation pains - oh the joy of being female!  I've taken shed loads of aspirin so if I cut myself I'll probably lose about 7 pints of blood! 

Hope you & DH have fun making up!   Perhaps you should sell the car & have matching campers!  There's a beautiful one near me in immaculate condition in a dusky pink colour with a cream roof - looks fab!

Sarah - so glad you've popped on to share your fab news - hope I didn't force your hand!! I've been trying to PM you for weeks but your in box is always full up!!!  I write a great, long waffly PM & then it won't let me send it!  - Hey, I hope that's not a clever tactic on your part to shut me up!! 

Kelly - I'm glad having twins is such a breeze!   I'll remind you that next time you have a crisis!!   Perhaps you could sell your eggs on ebay?!
I do think that more could be done in the UK to encourage women to donate - it's not exactly made easy!  Sorry, getting a bit political!

Have you been watching BB this series? - I am sadly addicted!  DH does a fab Brian impersonation & a great Liam ( hasn't quite got Liam's physique but hey the voice will do!!)

When I first saw those mad twins I couldn't understand a word they were on about - worringly I can now understand them - must have watched it too often!
Felt very sorry for Tracey last night, she's clearly got a bit of a problem reading & thought it was a bit mean to make her do that task.   She is quite scary looking when she first wakes up though!

Erica - come back!!!!! Please!!

Love to all! 
BIG MWAHS,
Jess xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya peeps

Jess-deffo agree with you on the donor egg front!!! You can get political all you like hun,I have to agree with you on that one.

Yes I have to admit I am on the BB wagon !!  said I wouldnt but hey.I pi$$ed myself laughing last night when amanda got toothpaste all over her face CLASSIC!!!

Twinbutterfly-Hi hun,thanks for the lovely comment about my kiddiewinks  I actually went with Care Nottingham for both my IVF'S.However there is a sub thread on the Notts counties board where a few ladies are at QMC.Here is the link hun,hope it helps,feel free to ask them all the questions you need they are all lovley  tonnes of luck wth your IUI keep us posted

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101575.0

Kelly x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Jess- Thanks for the pm. I have emptied my in box now!! Didn't even realise it was that full up so thanks for telling me! No you didn't force me to post- I have been wanting to for a while but didn't really know how to get back into it again- seeing your post yesterday was the perfect excuse!

Why is it so hard to get donor eggs in the UK? Is that because it is not annonymous now and people are scared to do it?? We had such a great experience here in the US- they gave us some councelling as obviously there are a lot of implications to think about. We had loads of donors to chose from and we could match everything up that we wanted to. They gave us loads of medical history going back a few generations and also photos of the donor when she was young. I'm not even thinking about the fact that they were donor eggs now- they already feel like 'my' babies.

Have to say- I really hate BB!! We get the hideous American version here which is even worse than the UK one!

It's been p**ing down with rain all day here so really bored. Is it still raining over there?

Thanks for all your good wishes. Kelly - I will no doubt have LOADS of questions for you as time goes on  

Jess- hope the ov pains get better.   for Thursday

Sarah
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

jess  - sending big   for your frosty tomorrow

ooh pink camper sounds cool, take a piccie for me!!

dh and i did make up when i got home in the eve, so things are ok now, we are both just very fragile at the mom and it only takes little things to push us over 

sorry, I'm with sarah,not into BB, cant stand it, X factors my thing..i'm sorted for my saturday nights from now until you know when  (when we all put trees up with twinkly lights, and on that note i saw bl00dy cards in the shops today   )

carrot cake was yummy 

WHERE IS THE SUN 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - Do you mean Christmas cards by any chance?             

Just for you   

In case you missed it:


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

you bad bad girl  didnt you know its law on this board that the C word is not mentioned until Dec 1st. i'm gonna tell struthie 
kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Me a bad girl - no never       But at least it made me smile - which doesn't happen much at the moment   

Be nice to me


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ok well because its you i'll let you off, but you have been warned 

keep looking for those smile moments..try the jokes board.... or this





right better go and rescue my risotto


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a quick visit.......

Jess     hope your frostie has survived the thaw, and is looking forward to settling into that beautiful womb tomorrow!!!! I shall be checking for news!!!

Hi to everyone!!! - nice to see some 'old'  faces making a return 

Krysia xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - thanks for the link  - megan does that and it does make me laugh - she normally does it in Debenhams restaurant or M&S coffee shop, then everyone starts laughing


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I will not have that C word mentioned again you hear me la la la I'm not listening   

Jess good luck honey xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hey friends! 

Just popped on to wish Jess a squillion            for your FET. Hope the little one has defrosted well and all systems are GO for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you! Really hope this is the one, sweetie.  PS. Not sure if you contacted Holly, but I'm sure she'd recommend wheatgrass! 

Also, KJ - looks like you have kickstarted this thread again... yahoo!   Well done on the interview - really pleased for you. Have just sent you a pm... 

Candy - thanks for always asking after me. Hope all's well with your 2 little ones and you're not too tired.    Has Lucas settled into a routine yet? Are you managing any sleep? 

Erica - how's things with you? I expect you're just too sh***ed out to post after your DF's been home? 

Starr - bet your little bump's not so little now!   Hope you're keeping well. x

Holly and ********** - if you ever pop in, I   both! Hope you're doing okay...  

You too Rachel, any news from you?  

Kelly - Harry and Lily are GORGEOUS! And they're so lucky to have such a lovely Mum. Really pleased you're enjoying them so much and was thrilled to read your recipient had a BFP too. Fantasticly generous thing you did there hunny...  

Moomin - hope you're okay hun, you sound pretty down. Hope Megan and Richard are okay too... 

Congrats to Sarah -   - really pleased for you both!

  to Jilly, Struthie, Louby, Creaky, Catwoman, Sair, Shazia, Perky and any of the old gang if you look in... 

All's well in Mollyland at the mo. Been flat out at work this week, but off to see my folks in Geordieland tomorrow for the BH, so looking forward to that.  Also had a lovely b'day this month. Spent the w/e with buddies from where we used to live who held a party for me and invited loads of old friends we hadn't seen in ages, so that was great. Then on Sunday DH organised a surprise lunch on the way home at another friend's lovely restaurant in Oxfordshire (you know the one, Candy   ) and he'd invited my sis & her DH and boys which was great as I don't see them very often.

Bit of a funny story... I've had a lot of trouble with my car lately. It's really on its last legs but I'm loathe to buy a new(er) one as I like it a lot. It has smart leather seats, aircon etc that I couldn't afford if it wasn't so old! Well, it had been in the garage getting an oil leak fixed and I needed it to go to a business lunch in The Waterside, a swanky Michelin-starred restaurant on the river in Berkshire (3 hours drive). Garage promised it would be ready in time, and rang about 4pm the day before I had to leave and it wasn't bloomin' ready!  As I had to leave by 9am the next day it was a bit too late to sort out alternative transport so I had to go in DH's scruffy, beaten up old pick-up! I thought about hiding it round the corner somewhere, but the village is small and there's not much parking so in the end, I had to drive up to the restaurant. What I'd forgotten is that it's at the bottom of a cul-de-sac with the Thames at the end, so once I'd started down the road I was committed! When I got there, a VERY smart couple were getting out of a big posh car in front of me. The doorman was holding the door open for madam...then her DH gets out - and he only DROPS HIS KEYS INTO THE BLOKE'S HAND! I didn't realise that they actually PARK the car for you!       So I sat there wishing the ground would swallow me up, and then I realised that if I was quick I could sneak by and park it myself while the couple were being shown inside and their car was being parked. So I quickly followed the sign to the car park only to be met by the frosty looking driver as he came back from parking the car. I quickly explained I was there for lunch and he INSISTED he parked it for me. So I gave him the keys and tottered across the car park in my heels and glad rags....   We had a fabulous lunch and hours later we came out and they'd only brought the bl00dy thing round to the front entrance!    It was only then, as I was getting into it in front of a load of other diners, that I noticed the old bricks and rubble in the back, as well as some old oil cans and various other bits of detritus! I could have KILLED my DH at that point!  I just hope they thought I was eccentric - not cheap!

Anyway, better go. Got to get home and pack for tomorrow. I miss you all, and although I feel I can't post here as often as I used to, I'll pop in from time to time to say   ...
Loads of love to you all,
Molly
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Molly that really is funny,men hey what can you do with them  

We miss you,please post more when you can,lots and lots of love xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Molly - you bought a smile to my face with your tales          missing you though

Struthie - What C word do you mean - oh CHRISTMAS        

Hi to everyone else - still not up to posting lots - been back to the dr's again today and I am now off work for at least another 4 weeks if not more, got to back again in 2 weeks time.

Looking forward to seeing whoever is going on 9th September - hope to be feeling more like me again by then


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw moom, really hope you feel better soon   as for the C word, you have had your warning 

molly - lovely to see you post  laughed my head off at your car story..can just picture it 

jess - hope its all good news your end   

i thought it was supposed to be nice weather today, its the same old cloud and drizzle here  we're hoping to go to the beach tomorrow so i hope it cheers up. whats everyone else up to over the weekend? we're going to see the Bourne Ultimatum tonight, beach hopefully tomoz, then a thai festival sun or mon where we stuff our faces  just to see the sun will be enough for me..have hardly sat in my garden this summer which is a shame as its doing so well. we've been reduced to watching tv in the evenings which we NEVER do at this time of year 

laters

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kj - the sun is shining down here on the coast       Ok I will take the warning I won't mention Christmas again - well not today anyway.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats it Moomin yellow card for you  

Hope things look up for you soon honey xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

don't be horrible to me please


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Awww come here


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

come on jess - know you've got news!!!

Bourne Ultimatum was FAB, highly recommend 

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey guys - the C word already?!!!!!!  

It's as bad as those "Back to School" signs - I saw one this year BEFORE we'd even broken up for the bloody holiday!! 

Well it's good news from me - I am the proud "mother" of a 5 cell embryo!!!!! 

The frosty went down to 3 cells during the thaw but amazingly it grew over night & was back up to 5 cells for this afternoon's transfer -yippee!!!


Molly - soooooooooooo sorry - missed your birthday!!   I am quite crap at that sort of thing!
Last month I rang my friend from WH Smiths where I was buying her son's birthday card to ask if he was 2 or 3 (they all look the same before school age!! ) - my memory is really bad at the mo - she told me he was 2.

I bought some lovely pressies, wrapped them up in some nice "cars" paper & whizzed round with the card & gifts.

As I got out of the car Jane asked me why I wanted to know how old Henry was - "Cos, it's his birthday today - doh!" I replied.
"Oh bless you", said Jane "It was 2 months ago"!!!!!!!!

Stupid thing was  it was my 2nd wedding ann that day & I'm sure I'd have remembered if my friend's DS was born on the day of our wedding!!

It actually turned out to be the 3rd birthday of another good friend's DS - only I'd run out of money so he didn't get a card & pressie cos I'd given it to Henry!!!  

KJ - will try & get a photo of the camper van without looking like a stalker!!   
Rissotto sounds fab - I've been living off it as I've cut out wheat - I use knorr (is that how you spell it or is it knoxx?!!!) chicken stock that comes in liquid form cos there's nothing "bad" at all in it!
It does taste better with a glass of wine in it but I've been really good & cut that out!  

Sarah - Yes, the whole egg thing over here is rubbish!  Can't believe that even really Catholic countries like Spain pay their donors.  I think I need to become an MP!!

Creaky - Hi hun - my womb is still looking beautiful & apparently my bowel was working nicely too!!!!!! (Dh might not agree with that!!!)

Oh well - Sept 7th is my test date.  We go back to school on Mon 3rd - kids are back on Weds 5th.  Usually I take the 2ww off but I'm not going to this time (it's never done any bloody good in the past!!) cos it will be horrible for my new class of Year 1s to have a supply teacher for their first few days.

Anyway - DH is yelling at me to come to bed - how romantic!!  Oh, no sausage for 2ww & then prob have AF!! (No AF, No AF, No AF!!!).

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

fab news jess, way to go little embie    sending       x a million

jilly - you're not the first person to have to be careful cos peeps are spying on you, how horrible. you know where i am if you want to pm-chat
hope you feel better soon 
thanks for asking how i am..ok-ish, good days, bad days, having counselling this week with dh, arranged and funded by SS, tho independant of them thankfully. i hope it will help us be able to move on, positively 

got a funny, well kinda wierd story to tell you , but gotta do it later as am knacked and burned  from the beach

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Molly we miss you so much honey, only skimmed over your post will read fully tonight, but yep I know the place x

who hasn't signed up to the meet not long to go ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101004.0


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109364.0


----------

